# Woking Nuffield Part 44



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies....................... happy chatting









Love
Tracy
x

PS - FAO BBPiglet/NVH - most of the more offensive swear type words have been preset by FF so that if you type them the system automatically replaces them with a less offensive word! The other words that you have been using on here   such as fanny, clanker, etc are all slang words and have more than one meaning so they are left for us moderators to "keep an eye on"


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

Cheesy enjoy your swim and I hope you find some good bargains

piglet/NVH- interesting conversation last night 

Myra- hope you're feeling ok with all the stimming. It can be really uncomfortable so I hope you are not suffering too much

gill- hope the scan goes ok if you go

Got to wait in this morning for a man to come round a fix the leak under my sink. Bloody army work men are crap so there could be a good row to relay to you later

then I need to pop out to get some ingredients for some choclate icing and to get some flowers for our latest Wedding cake design. Boring stuff really. I will be removing my weight loss ticker as well becuase bathroom scales are officialy broken!!  Dh has lost loads of weight. He does it really quickly because he goes for runs and men lose weight quicker than women anyway. I got on the scales today put wieght on AGAIN!! I haven't bloody eaten anything, so I asked Dh to get on and check them out and he is supposed to have put on about 2 lbs as well and there's no way he has so they are broken!! Will just do it based on my clothes. more effective anyway  
Have good days ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

cheesy-See your enjoying being a laydeeeeee of leisure  enjoy your swim  

Pots-Ahhh honey im sorry   yes please but i want it on my signature   cor dear that friend of yours what a ungrateful cow  

Sho-How was last night  

Tracy   notice you said nvh and piglet.........  

Right in to the shower for me now then off to sainsbury to get my lunch then into the office  

Myra and Gill- Good luck today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi pots

god you must be a good person. If that was me, I would have cut them out of my life ages ago. Unfortunately for me I'm the kind of person that only keeps people around me that don't make me feel bad about myself or hurt my feelings. You are brave to keep them in your life, despite the pain they obviously cause you. 

It doesn't matter what the circumstances are when someone says, "you wouldn't understand you don't have children". Maybe you should distance yourself from her for a while. I'm sure she could find someone more appropriate to confide in. She must know that this situation would hurt your feelings somewhat. there must be a friend or someone else she could say all of this too. My advice: protect yourself!!!! 

We decided not to make one large valentines cake for the website, but to go for the small packages of heartshaped cakese instead. making them tomorrow. They should be really cool. Hopefully they will be popular for Valentines day as well. Don;t worry I will be posting a photo when they are done


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I had a good night actually forgot to say earlier. There are four prizes to be won £50 for getting 5 correct answers in a row, a free drink for getting four correct answers in each corner, 8 free drinks for the highest score and a rank drink for the lowest score. WE WON THE £50, FREE DRINK AND 8 FREE DRINKS!!! It was brilliant. Everyone in the pub hated us!!  

I didn't manage to get a picture of the losers unfortunately!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Everyone hated you...i thought they did anyway cause your so horrible to them   well done what are you spending the £50 on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- seriously. you need to stay away from this woman!! You do not need this kind of thing in your life. There was a girl that I was friends with and her pregnancies upset me because they were both conceived on contraception and she really didn't want the last one. Some of her comments I know were directed at me to try and cause me some degree of discomfort. now i avoid her and I feel better about myself. In fact I feel good when I see her. She's a big fat mess who will never sift the baby weight because she won't get off her @rse and she's a terrible mother.  Seriously, surround yourself with people who can be supportive and who yes, may hurt your feelings because they don't know exactly how  you feel, but they won't be doing it intentionally.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Absolutely!!! When you go through something like this it makes you appreciate what you have got as well as feeling down about what you haven't. No, I am not able to conceive naturally and there is a small chance that I may never have children, but I am here, I'm healthy, my husband loves me and he is a very good man, so I have more than a lot of people already. When we do get pregnant, how wonderful it will be. that will be a pregnancy that you want. Planned. Not an accident that you regret, and you will pass that on to your child so that it knows that it is loved and wanted. Better that surely than a child who is insecure because it knows that it wasn't really wanted.

This is the place for me posts. Its not a me post anyway, because we've all faced his problem at sme time or other


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

God you lot chatted loads again last night! what happened to watching cr*p tv!!!

Pots, I totally agree with Sho - stay away from this person as it's not going to do you any favours, yeah we have all been there at some point where somone else has hurt us with their insensitive comments, this is the place to vent your frustrations as we all understand how you are feeling. 

God I've forgotton all the talk I just read! DOH!!!!  Brain isn't working well this morning, still tired as I was up half the bloody night again.

How come I can't see the blinkie things? Are they being removed  or does my browser (firefox) just not show them?

Good conversations last night - not that I can remember who said what lol


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots - hello - I did like your blinkies but only managed to see the last one   I fort they were fab  
I tend to agree with Sho about these 'friends' of yours.   You don't need friends who make you feel bad, and its not a nasty thing to keep your distance from them for a while, rather than struggle on with what appears to be a one sided friendship coming from you. You obviously have a heart of gold, but would your life be so empty with them on the back burner for a while? I expect you have loads of real friends, and I dare say they have others to moan to about their tough lot  
You are more important than them in this respect so take care of you  

CheesyB - well I lost on the sweep stakes coz my EDD for you was yesterday   but glad really as it was a tad early I think. I'm not sure I actually know your official date - wot is it someone?
Enjoy your swim. 

Sho - I'm very interested about your cake making, as in a former life, I used to make cakes too! I'm currently setting up a business  - hang on, we're not allowed to say this on here, are we??  

Tracy   - I noticed you said it was me when I only came in at the end      However, I was very interested to learn that [email protected] is a swear word rather than slang. We get lots of ****** in our office, as it's a structural engineers!!!    Last night, my oldest son (1 was angry at a friend and referred to him as a cword   which I repremanded him most severely for    , then my middle son (16) also told him off and said that we don't say c...., we say,'lady garden'    and they both ptfofl   . Ours is a nice house, our is.

NVH - How did your test go?

Myra - how are you doing?

Gill - you ok?

Emma - wotz for lunch today?

This has taken ages to write coz the boss is about, but he's gone out now for a bit        


Wilcats - all quiet on the bleeding front today?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet that's interesting. Is it a cake business you're setting up? I hope we're not in competition


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hi guys sorry it has taken me so long to catch up when ever I get a chance to read a couple of the posts I have to leg it to the loo I guess my sickness is not just milk related now its anything related


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Piglet no!!! the bleeding just doesn't give up - I would have posted a BIG message to say it had but sadly it is always there. It comes and goes each time I pee so it slows here and there but never goes away     

Kt - eat little and often hun - it really helps with the nausea.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

SHo - no its not a cake business, but cake stands. When DH and I were married 15 months ago, I made our cakes but couldn't find a stand that I liked despite constant trawling on the net etc, so as DH works for himself in metalwork (staircases, railings, balconies etc) I asked him if he could come up with one and he did. At the reception, people politely complimented me on the cake complete with motocrosser on the top   but they all were really impressed with the stand and we figured there amy be a niche in the market? The stand is very strong and I now use it for a plant stand on my fireplace! 

I'm currently looking at linking our website to other people in the wedding business


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks Elly, I never thought it would be like this I aways assumed Morning sickness meant someone woke up threw up and then got on with there daily chores !

I am sending hubby out to tescos on his way home to get me some ginger ale and ginger nuts to see if that helps

Tash I think the key info regarding the morning after pill etc as the wording that you typed which said 'depending on which stage of the menstrual cycle the woman is at.'  Dont forget under a natural pregnancy it takes 4 weeks to get where we get to in 3/4 days via IVF therefore the cyclogest is telling our bodies not to ovulate any more and therefore by the time the swimmers get to the right place there is nothing to fertilise where as we have already bypassed that bit and our embrio is in the womb which it normally wouldnt be until week 4/5 of a natural pregnancy and ours is there in week 2 on day of et.  So I wouldnt panic at all, I am still taking Cyclogest (joyful) and everything still seems ok for me at the moment

Myra at the 1st scan of my 1st tx I had 14 follies and lining of 8.5
on 2nd tx I had 13 follies and lining was 9.8


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- my God these people are ging straight to HELL!!!! What an insensitive thing to say. As you may know my husband is in the ARmy and the guys do say somethings to upset my dh, but they don't know the situation so you can't blame them in that situation.  But to say someting like that to a "friend".... that is unforgiveable.

i'm so glad you have decided to avoid them. You'll feel so much better

Piglet- have you thought of looking on e bay. they sell loads of cake stands on there. Maybe I can set up a link to your website if you have one


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm bored as well. I'm waiting for a man to come and fix a leak under my sink!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots - that is an awful thing to say to your DH, I would have been fuming!

Kt - you might find the ginger nuts dont work - they didn't for me and I also read that there isn't enough ginger in them to make a difference! it's more about eating something. I found I had to eat something small every 2 hours and it kept the nausea away - I was also lukcy as I'wasn't sick - one good thing that happened during this pg!  Morning sickness is just another word for going to be sick all day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-  i knew someone would think that   Army workmen....waste of time!!!!

I'm watching making the band on T4!! hilarious hs beens trying to make it big when no one will play the record on the radio  losers!!

hhhhmmmm ginger..... I need to make myself another ginger latte!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bum - I did a post and lost it  

Sho - it was ebay where I did most of my trawling, but my preference was something more decorative but not over the top, something that compliments rather than is just functional. I'd be happy to link to you, but as I'm thick, I'll have to ask my IT man who made the site to do it, when I've finished faffing about putting bits on there. Its still under construction as its very new, so I'll let you know when its sorted out a bit more.

Ktx - have you tried getting some ginger root and making a boiled drink with it to sip?

Who's doing porn?   I used to write stories a long time ago..................


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- sorry I think I confused you, I meant for you to set up a business using e bay. You sell your stuff on ebay.

no one is doing porn, Pots thinks me waiting for the plumber sounds like the start of a porno  Which it does


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ktx - My SIL was sick all day, every day for most of the duration of her pregnancy, it was all a bit of a carry on really (also seems like wildcat family pregnancies are all a lot more difficult then they should be!)

piglet - there's no pr0n around here due to a lack of pool-boys, candle factories and suspiciously phallic vegetables, however, NVH et al will be around later so I'm sure it'll all pick up .. quite frankly it's all a bit much for a polite choirboy like myself ...


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh I SEEEEE   yes I will probably do that as well, as loads of people seem to go on there these days.

Mr W - yeah right Mr Angelic!   I got the blame for your clacker


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I wish to protest in the strongest terms about the sweary filter which still discriminates against the town of S c u n t h o r p e (I have no idea why  )

Miss TC - the slang word clacker seems to be quite popular around the Doncaster area, so much so the local health authority included it in a dictionary of slang for foreign doctors who didn't understand what the locals were on about 



Miss TC said:


> PS - FAO BBPiglet/NVH - most of the more offensive swear type words have been preset by FF so that if you type them the system automatically replaces them with a less offensive word! The other words that you have been using on here   such as fanny, clanker, etc are all slang words and have more than one meaning so they are left for us moderators to "keep an eye on"


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

She's got a point MR W


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

While we're on the subject of dodgy double entendres, I was exceptionally disappointed over Christmas to discover the BBC programme "Fear of Fanny" was not a documentary but a show about cooking. Bah humbug


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

pots I too agree with what the other girls have said about yoru very insensitive so called friend, get really drunk when you see her next and tell her exactlu what you think about her and if you regret it in the morning blaim it on the drink !!

Piglet writing porn how come i am not surprised

At the moment Elly I will give anything ago, I am not sick everytime but have to go rushing to loo as cant work out which time I am going to be or not.

Mr W no I don't want to hear that !!! OMG I hope not I really must learn not to complain as I am so very very lucky to have got this far so far I must realise others would love to get where I am, sorry if I am being insentive anyone

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL that was about fanny craddock!!!! do you remember her she was one of the first tv chefs who used to really shout at and give her husband grief, but I was certain as a child that she was a man in drag


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr W -  

Ktx -   

Where's Emma - still in Sainsbo's?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I watched Fear of Fanny, but I wasn't disappointed because I knew it was about dear old Fanny Craddock, the Goddess of food colouring

Pots -are you watching this!! I thought I was the only one  I used to love New Kids on the Block. They should have just reformed the band and not put together these has beens!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

If I suddenly disappear, it means my boss has come back and I have to do some work  

Our office only has 5 people in its open plan format - postie just made me jump guiltily out of my seat - so its very hard to hide stuff I'm not supposed to be doing.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- I don't remember the actual footage of Fanny, but I love watching her reruns at Xmas. She was an appauling cook and she always shouts at her assistants. Its hilarious!! Her trifle wa ssecond to none!! And di you ever see the brandy butter that was dyed green piped into a bowl and studded with those dreadful coloured candies. Priceless!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning 

Pots- i totally agree with the others stay away from those insensitive couple, you dont need that c**p poppit!  

Sho- I wanted to tell you lots of money saving tips from dh's Mr Thrifty book he got for crimbo last night, do you want to hear some now?   Ive saved us £121 already today!

Myra- hope all goes well today  

piglet-  Im ok hun hows your furry feet!  

Hi Elly, Kt, Tash, Emma, Bendy, and everyone else

Im going for my scan Mon now as I really heavy and they said thats fine, phew Im relieved it would have be horrid


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- Sounds like you're back on track. You'll be off then. Good luck with the scan

go ahead and tell me your top tips then 

Still no plumber


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - good luck on monday with the scan, doing it while heavy af wouldn't have been nice! YEAH post us money saving tips - we could all use it i'm sure after spending ££££ on ivf!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can you imagine!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

happy friday all

Pots - sorry that your "friend" was so insensitive - if only people knew what it was like to have to go through what we do to get pregnant! One of my dh's good friends (who knew all about the ivf and is one person that dh confides in) told him his wife was pregnant and then said "at least I know I'm fertile" - great thing to say to a mate who told you that their ivf failed a couple of months before! My dh was so down at that news as you can imagine (not helped by the fact that he was watching his football team lose at the same time!) 

Emma - good luck at the clinic tomorrow - hope they can give you some answers.

Gill - hurrah that af has arrived and that scan has been put back to next Monday - not long now until you get those embies back where they belong

Myra - good luck with your scan - all sounds very good to me   

KT - hope you start feeling better soon!

Sho - congrats on the pub quiz - that sounds like a great night out! Have fun with the plumber...

Hello to everyone else - anyone doing anything exciting at the weekend? I'm not - have to sort out my finances - not fun at all. Seeing a friend and son (my godson) on saturday which will be nice - she's one of those people who never quite knows what to say about the ivf as she fell pregnant first time with both of her sons and it has upset me in the past that she never asks how I am. But now that it's a new year and all I thought I should maybe bite the bullet and talk to her about it and how it makes me feel.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then I may post a few every day, these are the 2 I did................. I saved the £8 congestion charge for dh by using www.viamichelin.co.uk who calulate your route avoinding the CC zones, and I renewed my car ins with autodirect saving £113  

There is tons in here im on a roll now......................

Ask me what you want to save ££££ on and I'll look if its in the book, dont say IVF though   silly billy's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- Good luck with your friend. I wonder whether she is aware that she has gotten really easily cmpared to you and just doesn't want to say the wrong thing. May be just doesn't know what to say. Have a chat, and see what happens


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Monkeylove - good for you   your friend may not realise that she upsets you by her silence so if you can be the strong one and get it out into the open, I'm sure your friendship with her will be stronger


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

monkey i think the others are right maybe she just doesnt know what to say have a chat and hopefully it will make your friendship stronger


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im back blimey you lot can talk  

Piglet-I have bought kates fave soup stilton and brocoli covent garden soup some wholemeal rolls and some crisps and my water also have some fruit  

Kate-Hope the sickness ease's i found ginger tea helped ginger nuts made me worse  

Gill-More money tips please  

Wildcat-Sorry what were you doing last night  

Pots-Stay away from the witch and concentrate on getting through your op and ivf  


Cheesy texted me earlier she has gone into hospital with some trickling and some heavy dishcharge   she doesnt think its anything to worry about yet but they asked her to go in anyway how exciting little cheesy maybe here sooon  

Monkey-Good luck with your friend  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-How dare she the *****   text her back and tell her to stick it up her **** and you will not be going to the stupid christening as you dont need friends like that


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-tell her you wouldn't have accepted. Don't give her the satisfaction. Seriously, strengthen yourself and stick it back at her. Let her know you aren't beaten by this. She's a bully. The only way to deal with a bully is straight on.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots  - I agree with emma - tell her you dont want to be there anyway and not to bother coming to your party either if that is her attitude.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Potts - wot an utter b*i*t*c*h -   tell her you would only consider being Godparents for friends, and that you wouldn't have done it for her. Cow. How dare she be so nasty?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Give me her number I'll deal with her! I'm in a rage now because the plumber is a knob and has got water all over my floor. Could do with someway of venting


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- omg tell her that you think that text was totally out of order and insensitive and that you feel it would be best that you dont contact each other again! what a total b**ch


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pots - that text is unbelievable! I think you should tell her just how upsetting her comments/texts are to you as well.

It makes my little issue pale into insignificance - I think you are all right by the way, my friend's embarrassed rather than being spiteful or anything.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

post her number on here - we will all send her a text lol what a cow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- we all have to deal with issues like this. Its hard to know how to deal with them. Luckily for you I don't think she is malicious, poor Pots has got someone who knows how to hurt her and is doing that on purpose


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-I think you did well, i would of lost the plot though   well done and with friends like that who needs enemies eh  


Cheesy texted me earlier she has gone into hospital with some trickling and some heavy dishcharge  she doesnt think its anything to worry about yet but they asked her to go in anyway how exciting little cheesy maybe here sooon


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Trickling and discharge .. is that shat they call a "show"? My SIL had something similar when she kicked off (she's trying for labour now after almost 48 hours of "contractions" ...)

If it is, good luck Cheesey!!

btw, Emma - DISHcharge? ? ! ! ! No-one told me there was free crockery as part of this baby deal !!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pots - I think your reply sounded very level headed but definitely got the message across. Thanks for your advice - sounds spot on.

Thanks for the update re Cheesy, Emma. Will be thinking of her.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- good reply albeit far too poilte  I bet she is one of those hard nosed thick people who wont even realise she has upset you!   you dont need her 

oooo little cheese may be on her way


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots - you did exactly the right thing but were too kind  

Make sure that its only on your and DH terms that you get back in touch if you chose to. If she contacts you again then ignore her.

Well Done


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

wotz Cheesy's actual EDD?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW   my spelling is awful sorry  

I think she is due on the 15th jan


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr W just sent me this - with the message - always make the dog wear a seatbelt - I laughed so hard I'm crying

http://www.holymoly.co.uk/holy-moly-blog/latest/plane-youtube-clip.html

OMG - I wonder if baby cheesy will be here soon!!!

/links


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots good reply and glad you are excluding her from your party however I would of been far more angry with her the b*itch.  Tell her to shove her christening up her ****!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

no babybel cant be on her way yet, I predicted the 14th who have the 6th or 7th !!

GOOD LUCK CHEESEY

Remember Puh Puh Puh Relax Puh Puh Puh Relax 

Oh how exciting !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I bet she comes home later with out the little one


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Do we know if Cheesy is having a Baby Belle or Baby Bloke?

Mr W -you tease Emma - "Is SHAT they call a 'show'    (don't know how to do quotes   )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She is having a little girly  

Alright Piglet   remember i was nice to you yesterday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

its so exciting isnt it, I wonder what name they have chosen we should start running a book.

I reckon Kathryn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think she is calling her Neve but spelt niamh


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - i sticking up for you - it was him wot got it wrong


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

MrWildcat said:


> Trickling and discharge .. is that shat they call a "show"? My SIL had something similar when she kicked off (she's trying for labour now after almost 48 hours of "contractions" ...)
> 
> If it is, good luck Cheesey!!
> 
> btw, Emma - DISHcharge? ? ! ! ! No-one told me there was free crockery as part of this baby deal !!!


playing with the quote button...........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love ya really


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi what you having to lunch piggy   just eating my soup its luuurrvvvvvelyyy

Anyone watching the friday night project tonight


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I had the same as yesterday - sausages in cidar gravy - 2No for £4.

You'll be farting all afternoon Emma, after the stilton and brocolli soup


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I hope she comes today, come on little cheese get a wiggle on   

I had Ryvitas with cottage cheese a tomato and some chip stick things, that soup makes you belch Em's it plays kt up something awful remember! 

Piglet- tell me about your hairy paws im really interested, is it all over of just on your toes? 

Just got MG insurance down from £32 a month to £21.70   im getting into this   Dh van is next on my list, Im a bit worried Im becoming a hermit, I have been in for 2 days now!   and I have no urge to go out at all!  

Where's Tash, I thought she would be back by now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh piglet you will be pooing with all those sausages  

I already am farting with my office door shut   just spoke to d/f on the phone and imformed him that he woke me up farting this morning...he reckons he was asleep  

Gill-well done come round to my house will you and do all my stuff


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - I have to mow the tops of my feet with my electric tweezers device that pulls tha hair out by the roots, and also, the tops of my toes, especially the big toes wotz covered in hair like fuse wire   I mow lots of me really, except the lady garden coz that would hurt it it just got caught up in the machine   

I could do with a good poo, Emma, which is why I added sweetcorn to the pot, then my poo comes out looking like a Snickers bar


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet     wash your mouth out with soup


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piglet! 

Emma- Did you mean to say soup and not soap


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm glad you mentioned that Gill. I was going to but thought I'd get another boshing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

SOAP


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

And yesterday Emma said it too, I let that go, but twice now thats just dippy


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma -


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Piglet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Did i say soup yesterday  

Piglet-**** licker


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Asl ong as its not got to be stilton and brocolli soup or we'd all be farting cheese straws...................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what are you like....wonder where your terrible twin is   NVH WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Next Mr Thrifty tip..................

_Nuffield Hospitals also offer interest free loans for a year, provided that you put down 10% of your treatment cost first_

Bet ya life thats not for IVF though  I may look onto that one

Emma


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey - I've got 3 GOLD STARS ( I'm OBVIOUSLY a good girl  ) and I'm a FULL MEMBER  - how did that happen ?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That's the third time emma said that now!!! She said ot to Nvh once too   

OMG I'm an aunt again, SIL just gave birth to a boy. They got pg so easily and chose to tell us about it on my birthday (before we started tx) so I was upset that da, but I am pleased for them as she will make a great mum. Cheesy just to scare you her labour lasted over 48 hours!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all!  

I'm here Emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  

Got to go back and catch up on the last 7 pages but not sure I can be arsed    Got work to do you know as I haven't done any and its
3 hrs til home time    

Had my clymidia (sp) test today, the nurse said it could take up to a month for the results    she told me that her friend is 11 wks pg with twins but she still cannot believe it.  
Been ringing acu places near my home and there is one place that said they don't treat during the cycle as acu cannot compete with the drugs but they do it beforehand so get your body into balance.  She said no point during cycle but once you've had transfer she see's you in the 2ww.  It made sense what she said but what do you think  

Going back to read now


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

WIldcats - congrats on being an auntie - just think, you'll be able to get Mr W to ring them and tell THEM they an auntie soon


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie to say hi, as i have to go and sort out my lady garden, scan at 3.00pm, will catch up later

Love Myra


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

NVH - are you the Tash person? I dunno about the acup. but I'm interested. Emma also told me yesterday, that its too late once the cycles started. How will it help in 2WW? Relaxation? 

Good luck Myra      Give the garden a good trim..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Probably cause you post loads by   to much  

Ohhhh gill dont you dare borrow money for tx, you wont know when to stop then   interest free though sounds good  

Ahhh Wildcat thats lovely congrats for becoming an auntie, just think your nephew will have a little playmate in a few mths  

Nvh-Not sure honey, i was told acup works with the drugs and zita west recommends it all the way through apart from the 2ww its your call honey try calling zita wests clinic they maybe able to help or try doing a search on www.acupuncture.org.uk 


/links


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck at scan Myra

Wildcat congrats to your SIL What is your nephews name and how much did he weigh?

Piglet, NVH's real name is Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Myra  

Piglet- i said to you its best to start a few mths/wks before tx as it can sometimes take that long for your body to get any benefit from it ...wash your ears and eyes out love


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Girls Girls Behave please, and stop being nasty to each other !!! Its like having squabbling kiddies already !!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Blown you some bubbles with a lucky 7 on the end as you only had 80


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - Nephew is Frederick James Russell and weighed almost nine pounds. My brother's thinning hair must have fallen out completely by now ... (his wife was the woman who had morning sickness almost all the way through pregnancy)

As for the soup/soap thing - didn't that crop up months ago Emma? I thought you were referring back to that again rather than a fresh typo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW    congrats on becoming an uncle is that freddie for short  

Look at this website www.rudefood.com im trying to get them to use us for their shipping chocolate after eight willys  


/links


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - that website is cool! but who sends chocolate willies to friends - seems so 80's! lol  I would just have to eat them all though 

Nvh - I thought you were supposed to have acu before and during tx - this is what I did the first time around. PM me your email address as I think I have a document somewhere with info on the IVF protocols.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man, just scanned through the posts but still dont have a clue whats going on!

Hope little cheese is on her way  

Whats all this sqaubbling then  

Piglet - yes I am 'tash'    whats your name  

Wildcat(s) - congrats on the new arrival, you're family's gonna be full of little ones this year

Emma - I don't know what to do about the acu, the one place sounds really good but its £55 for consulation and then £45 for a session, whereas the others are £45/£35.  Does zita west have an actual  acu clinic then  

Sorry sorry no other personals....but still haven't done any work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

They do sweetie pants  

Yeah zita west does acup etc has a clinic in harley st though but might be worth calling them to find out what they would do, i have her book and she recommends it before during and after tx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Blimey - acup is very expensive........ 

I'm Liz, or Elizabeth at work as there's another Liz there. DH calls me BB 

Pants - boss is back so may not be able to post, plus I've done eff all again today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good luck Myra with your scan and pruning the hedge  

Congrats aunty and unc Wildcat  

I have been a bit c**p with acc this time as money is tight and what with crimbo and my new hours an all, but back next wednesday  , I have missed it big time, my sleep pattern is not as good  

What about Donny last night then  

Oh how do you do Elizabeth   what does BB stand for?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat/Emma - yeh I always believed that you should have acu before, during and at ET but this women seems to think there is no point cause
the drugs just over power everything  

Gill - did you have a scan today    

Wildcat(s) - when you going to see the little one  

Piglert - whats your name    i told you mine


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fantastic news Mr W, when are you both going to get a chance to go and see him, glad mum and baby are doing well but hopefully I wont get MS all the way through as I would like to saver this pregnancy all the way after it has taken me so long to get here.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry liz - didn't see your post   fogive me won't you  

Where's ali  

Emma - brill website, if you get there business we want freebie after  8 willies    I bet thats one soft centre that
won't make us puke


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi wheres liz gone  


Tash-  yeah thats one willy i wont mind putting in my mouth  

Gill-Ohhhh that donny is a dirty little sod, gobbing in the hot tub and ******* in the shower


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma    see you're not so innocent after all eh  
Just been reading zita west's website.  I just told me what we all already know, i've never heard of having acu before and not during
tx.  Will go with another person me thinks.

I agree, Donny is disgusting...he needs to go cause he makes me feel sick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i thought it was funny when he was in the bed starkers and Leo sayer couldnt sleep in the bed


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL yeah donny is disgusting and not in a good way!!! I want him out - he has no respect for the other people in there! 

I expect we will go see the new baby in a few weeks time - they are 250 miles away so it's quite a trek to get there, we didn't go over xmas so we are due a visit soon. Once the bleeding settles down we will head up there.

Kt - I'll give you 10 weeks then you'll just want the pg to be over and have the end result in your arms, I'm getting pretty impatient now! We have waited a very long time for this so it seems the clock is now just ticking slowly.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hi ladies

emma you were right "qoute   altho I knew nothing was up in myself, sent home, waters intact and they said increased discharge is normal at this gestation which I also knew but they wanted to check to be safe. Lots of fluid round the baby so they are unsure as to where the water came from. no I didnt pi** myself before you ask   but it did happen again, so I dunno, if they dont, who does    anyway told to go home and rest and just keep an eye on it   Lots of twinges tho today and gripes so who knows, maybe on her way, maybe not   aint done it before and I suspect I am awaiting for Niagra falls from my woo woo and pain beyond belief before I will believe anything   

PC Still not fixed so just written a 4 pages complaint letter, funny they dont have a call or direct email address for complaints department, they probably cant afford to run one with all the complaints they get  

Mr/s Wildcat - congrats on the new arrival   

Pots - what a scum bag, sorry is having a kid a pre req for being a godparent   sorry, stupid old bint   

Emma, thanks for posting for me honey, hopefully next time for real   

love and hugs to all, HELLO EVERYONE  
Cheesyb
xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for the bubbles Emma  

Gill - I knew someone was gonna ask me that  there's a story behind it. I lived in Cheshire for 10 years and, I'll cut a very long story short, got in touch with old school friends via FR. I was interested in a girl I knew at Cuddington Croft who i have become friends with again. Anyway, 1 of the people i contacted was a boy called Mike (boy-   he's older than me) and we chatted by email, then the phone, and as he was single and so was I , he came all the way from Surrey to Cheshire to visit us, and the rest, as they say, is history (he's my DH) Before the visit we planned to go out and about on his motorbike when the boys were away and I had no riding gear, so teased hom that he'd need to get XXXXXXXL sizes for me as I had a huge ****. He'd just finished an enduro where his bum cheeks had rubbed together and gotten sore, so from then on, we were Big Bum and Monkey Butt (bizzarely, MB are his initials!) Bet you're glad you asked now  

Boss is in so am being careful............


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Ohhhhh i new it   where is she, give her a poke and a good talking to will you   glad your ok hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah send her some launching vibes will you honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Labour dance for you cheesy...come on baby cheesy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - glad you are ok, was hoping we'd get to meet baby cheese  soon but I guess we will be waiting for a bit longer! After what SIL has just gone through you could be at the start of something that may go on for a few days. She had a show about 4-5 days ago.  She is going to make you wait though!

Nvh - sent you an email

BB - big bum


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh cheesy   soon hun   glad your ok though! come on little cheese     

Donny is rank p**sing in the shower like that! although when he had puked and sobered up on the live streaming about 11.30ish he was really listening to Ken and joining in quite an intellegent way I thought!   we will wait and see, do you believe its the Goody Family coming in tonight? Id love it to be the Osbournes that would be class  

Tash- Yeah bypass those people they are all back to front! My scan is Mon as af is really heavy  

Piglet- big bum


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-cant believe you watched it live   i think cleo was good with him though   Mmmmm the goodys they will hype it up as she knows how BB works   

Piglet-Lovely story how you and d/h met


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I only saw 1/2 hour    yeah I like Cleo too! 

I have a stinker of a headache and bad af pains, off out for a walk to try and clear my head! 

see you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters gill  

Off home myself now  

Will pop on later but if any of you have gone already have a lovely weekend


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I dunno if this helps, Cheesy, but I have it on good authority, that if baby is ready to make an appearance, then a good hard sh*g from behind will be all the encouragement that she needs.................................

It wn't bring on a prem labour, so go for it!    

Goo dluck tomorrow Emma


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am here...just reading all your posts from yesterday, nearly ther, back in a mo xxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ali 

Gill - poor you. go and get rid of it hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok finished catching up...took nearly an hour.
So glad BBpiglet alias BB alias Elizabeth alias liz has came back.......it wouldnt be the same without you on here.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ali -  

My colleague just called me Flap Face  

So I called him Fadge Features


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mrya...good luck with you 2nd scan today  
Sho...sounds like Mr R is looking after you, April will be here b4 you know  
Gill......good luck Monday, glad AF has turned up
Kate.....hope the MS eases soon, not long till scan day, i was so excited.
Tash......glad all went ok today, keep the banter going wiv Liz, its very entertaining
Pots...what a cow your friend is, i would ditch her, i have a similar friend, or i should say ex friend who would say similar things,   
Monkeylove.....def a good idea to chat to your friend, some of my friends say they want to ask me about it but r scared they may upset me.   
Elly...how ya doin mate, praying for you that the horrible bleedin stops soon  
Emma...why have you gone home so early, hope all goes well tomorrow  
Barney...hope your back/legs are feelin better soon   
Cheesy.....hang in there girl not long to go now 
Fingers......you made me laugh with your kitchen antics, hope you cleaned up any EWCM.....  
Alisha...hope you r ok, when do you start TX again
Hope i havent mised anyone....but you know i LOVEYOU ALL
xxxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet   fllap face....OMG you sure paint a lovely picture of yourself    Lovely story for you and dh, my dh was my plumber  

 Ali - where have you been    we've missed ya  

Gill - hope that nasty head goes away, and good luck for Monday.  Glad af is here though even
though the silly old cow is heavy.  Hopefully you'll be nice and thin for monday.

Cheesy - whats going on with little cheese, she's just far to compfy in there    most be so hard to be
patient at your stage knowing it could be any minute.  

Wildcat - thanks for the doc, will have a look in a bit.

Emma - sorry I missed ya, good luck with your appointment tomorrow.   

Well I have the inlaws over tonight so won't be around, off for a curry which I am really looking forward to.   But have to stay
healthy so gonna go for tandoori or tikka with some veggies I think.  
Have to take my tree down tomorrow, or may start stripping it tonight.  I know I know today is the 12th day


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am off work today, have a really sore throat and earache. Think i caught it off DSD she wouldnt stop kissing me on NewYears Eve.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya Tash....miss you guys too... i just cant get on during the day when i am at work.
You have had me pmsl   with your fanny names, its def vadge not fadge   Sho is right and Clacker whats all that about Mr W......thats a musical instrument


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

NVH - did you say " I've got a hole that needs plugging" and he said " I'll bring me olives round and sort it" ? 

Ali -   poorly achy bits. There's a thing going round methinks


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - wasn't me in the kitchen - it was Bendybird  

'ello everyone - been lurking today as so busy - no time for personals but love to you all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Piglet, he wont come near me atm, paranoid, told him it would help and even offerred to blind fold him   will keep trying again all weekend   

Hopefully will be around more at the weekend, have a good one ladies  

 cheesyb
xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

You too Fingers


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Have a good restful weekend Cheesy and let us know when BabyBelle appears


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well back from scan, i have 18 follies now, they are sticking with the same dose so back again on Monday, they said they will say for sure on Monday if e/c will be Wednesday or Friday, they are waiting to see if some of the smaller follies catch up with the bigger ones over the weekend

So bloated now, and very tired, oh lining is 12.5 today, i will catch up with all the posts later when i have had chance to read them all, hope you are well

Love Myra


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy offer to give him a BJ then when you have him on his back jump on! (ok maybe not jump but it's an idea!)

Piglet - pmsl at flap face! lol

I also have a bloody headache - hate taking paracetamol but might have to cave on this one!

Emma - good luck tomorrow hun at the clinic, will be thinking of you - we want a full report!

Nvh - enjoy your meal out!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Flapface - not quite, it was far more romantic than that!

Ali - We like fadge, it can be our special FF word for    

Myra - woohoo, sounds like your cooking nicely.  I reckon EC will be weds, not keep drinking those fluids. I am 
surprised they never took blood to check your levels though.  What dose are you on  

Wildcat -    is that what you do


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - It has been known - but then I don't need to pursued MrW never says no!!! I only wish I could right now, we haven't had sex for months cos of this bleeding   Getting very frustrated now as I'm partial to a bit of nookie!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash

How are you today hun, i am on 300iu, what ever that means, i think they put me on that dose as i am an old bird


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra.....18 follies, you must have the body of a much younger bird    the most i got at 38 was 8 all looks good to me   
Ok NVH...FADGE it is


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Fingers....read so many posts got a bit mixed up, but sounds like good fun


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - mmmmm fudge  Vanilla or toffee ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra that sounds good, you will be PUPO this time next week


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr W


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Myra -   sounds great! Keep drinking the water and resting   

Wildcats - sorry you 've got a poorly head  

Tash - tell me how you really met your DH as I only teasing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW

Myra - As your doing really well on the follie front I am a little suprised why they are keeping you on a high dose.  They are obviously
not worried though.

Wildcat - I sympathise with you, can't be easy staying away from nookie...will be worth it in the end and then
you'll be too tired to shag when BB is here

Piglet - a long story, will tell ya over the weekend, but he was my plumber putting in a bathroom for me.  A friend of a friend and all that...
We fell in love in just a week  
I know you were teasing, i wasn't offended .....takes a lot to do that to me  

Ali -  f is for fanny and v is for vagina so it could be either really.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is Wildcats gonna get boshed by the mods coz she sed BJ?  

is she is she is she


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok girls, better get dressed and have a bath going to venture out to the Chemist for more Lemsip and Soothers. If i dont get on later have a great weekend girls and Mr W


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye ali - hope you feel better soon chick...get into bed and stay there all cozy  

Piglet - you're  

Right i'm off now, so will catch ya some time over the weekend


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon Ali     Have a good weekend

You too Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Sorry i missed you

Wildcat-poor you hope the headache gets better

Piglet-You and that mouth of yours flap face


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

piglet      I'll have to come and bash you!! you do know I have a large selection of whips and torture devices in my dungeon!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh wildcat dont she will like that me thinks


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know quite a bit about the Dom scene, I'll have you know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I bet you do you dirty mare


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

.....and the Sub scene..........and the vanilla bits in the middle.........are we back to fudge again?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Eh vanilla bits


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo BB - tell us more!!! I know more than I let on - but I do fetish photography so I'm right in the middle of it and go to a lot of fetish parties! 

Emma - vanilla is plain - people that aren't really kinky (I'm so NOT vanilla!)


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know quite a few things about quite a few topics, all of which I learnt before I met DH. He'd probably be horrified if he knew what I know!    Bless him - he's such an innocent


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I suspect you're more dom than sub Wildcats - true? Do you switch?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

naughty talk again what are you lot like !!!!   

Have a good weekend all I have to go know as I have a client to see at 6pm, so better put some business clothes on rather than trackies.

I will try and get on tomorrow to see how you got on Emma but good luck

Kate xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

You lot being crude again  

Hi Emma, Piglet & Wildcat

Emma, good luck tomorrow hun 

Wildcat, hope you are ok, apart from the headache

Piglet, are these girls leading you astray, or is you leading them astray


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Good luck for monday 


Piglet im telling your d/h   

Wildcat and piglet your scaring me  

Kate thanks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Piglet - I'm def more dom and no would never switch! Have you ever been to a fetish club in this area? we may have met! lol

Myra - I think piglet will lead us all astray - well not me - I went off the path years ago!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies!!

Myra- that lining sounds great. I reckon you will be doing transfer on Wednesday no pobs

Mr W- I reckon you're a vanilla fadge man 

ALi-  I always miss you! 

Gill where are all these bloody tips you were on about, I've seen one!! 

KT- you've paid thousands of pounds to have your head down the toilet. Enjoy!!! 

Plumber was a disaster. What a prat!! barged in my house and before I had a chance to tell him that the valve was on, he had flooded my kitchen with water the knob!!! What a prat! He rampaged all over my house then looked for the stop cock and couldn't find it. I tried to chill out in the living oom listening to what sounded like niagra falls in my kitchen. The problem was that even with the water valve to the cold hose for the washin machine turned off, it still dripped. Tells me, the valve is broken. Idiot plumber is trying to tell me it the hose. "Do I look like some kind of moron?" i said. He said "What" I said I just watched to wrench the hose off and break it! He said, no the ose is broken that's whats caused the problem. I said "really. the hose is the problem is it? Why change the valve then Einstein?" I said "just because I have breasts, don't assume I don't know anything about basic plumbing, I have developed property. I'm not a prat." he said " well I'm going to write doen on the form that it was a hose problem". I said write on your form, "get the f**ck out! Write that down". Then I threw the @rse hole out! Got on the ph oneand and made a formal complaint. What a chop! Now I have a valve that doesn' leak and a wshing machine that doesn't work..... Great


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm blameless Myra -  obviously its the others fault


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love having my bottom rubbed with a cheese grator   JOKE OK


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, thanks hun

Wildcat, lol, me to nothing can shock me or so i thought , i was a bit shocked at that programme called Strictly Confidential, what was the strangulation thing all about


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Piglet lol, i believe you (not)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, dh likes to slap mine


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - poor you, not having a washing machine is a pain - when can you get it fixed?  Go you!

The strangulation thing is weird - dangerous if you ask me, but some people like breath control and the thrill is in giving over the power to breathe to someone else - personally I'd stay well clear - dont they know you can DIE from not breathing! lol

Emma - LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night all maybe on later after BB  

Sho-Blooming army plumbers eh   hope you get something sorted soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll grab a hose tomorrow and fit it myself Myra. Want something done do it yourself eh?! 

Wildcat- thats how that IXS bloke died wasn't it


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma -   

Wildcats - not here, no. In Cheshire, maybe.................

Sho - good for you - show the nit wit who's boss

What times your appointment tomorrow Emma?

Strangulation is a BAD idea   People get to be dead


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I mean michael hutchence I think. INXS I meant as well


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - yeah it was, stupid boy!!!  auto erotic aspyxiation is a little differnet to breath control though - aea is more like being strangled until you pass out (or DIE!) whereas the other is more like putting a hand over someone's mouth and making them hold their breath until they cant stand it! both still dangerous though and a bit stupid!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm off home now having done nothing all day at work  

DH and I have to have sex tonight - sigh, the sacrifices we make...........

Have a good weekend, and I'll catch up with you all later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

off as well ta ta


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

So much for my night of passion -DH working late  

Anyone here, or are you all glued to the tv?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mr W - you reckon the s.c.u.n.t.h.o.r.p thing is bad? Try the lovely innocent e.a.s.t.e.r b.u.n.n.y   

*Girls, girls, girls - and Mr W *

About the crude talk  most of it is acceptable, just sometimes it's a little, shall we say, over the top? Only because this is a public forum and if a more, mmmmm how shall I put it, "Innocent" person happened to be reading and the talk was very crude she may be put off joining the site, which is something we don't want.

Most of your filth is ok  Makes me howl  but please bear in mind that not everyone is as open minded as you lot!

Love
Tracy
x

PS - Pots, I have to say that your friend is way out of order with that text! I thought your reply was very tactful! Myself? I would have gone round there and punched her lights out!!!!

PPS - I only singled out BBPiglet and NVH at the start of this thread cos they were on about the word tw word being replaced with twit on the filter towards the end of the last thread


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well what do we all make of CBB so far


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK now I'm curious - easter bunny hmmm wonder what it will say!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-what is sex mad ball of fluff


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

ROFL - ok e.a.s.t.e.r. b.u.n.n.y. is just plain funny - why does it do that?? I have a crude mind and I' cant think of a reason it would come out as easter bunny!!

Emma - I just caught the last 5 mins will have to watch the rest another time as I'm recording it - so no idea what else is going on - love the new house though!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - it's what you get when you type e.a.s.t.e.r b.u.n.n.y  without the dots !!!!!

hilarious


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

here goes easterbunny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad to hear your feeling better Pots  


Bugger my post didnt work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

easter bunny see what it says now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

it worked it worked  

Right im off for a cuppa and some more CBB  

Night all have a nice weekend


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my god...looks like i will be watching CBB this year...in the bedroom though   
Not sure on Jades haircut but she is looking better than she did the first time she went in the BB house.
It should be very interesting this servant lark. So whos gonna go Wed??
Am up late as waiting for DH to get back from Plymouth, should be home soon.
I am feeling a bit better, throat still hurts though, drinking Lemsip as i type.
Was chatting to my friend earlier about the fadge/vadge/clacker conversation yesterday. She threw in the words cowie and loo-loo


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ali - glad you're feeling a bit better and hope DH gets home soon so you can go and cuddle    never heard of those names before

Emma - how did you get on, hun? 

Myra - how are you feeling today - still very bloated? Not long now though until your ec , and the et!!  

Pots - how are you? Hope you're feeling better about the whole horrible 'friend' text thing. What did DH say? How old is your puppy, and what breed is s/he? I have a lab/greyhound cross, I think  She was a rescue so not entirely certain

Cheesy - any luck on the   front?  


Sho - fixed your washing machine? Hope your floor wasn't ruined by the idiot bod  

What a stinky day   its all grey and rainy and I've got laundry to dry so will have to use the drier which is expensive to run   I've just put up an indoor line in the garage so will play with that, but its not very substantial and I'll be cross if it breaks and throws all my washing on the floor  . I invited my parents for Sunday lunch tomorrow so I guess I'll have to do some housework   Buying some food might help too.........

^beware^       wasn't me.... 

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought I'd just do a treditional roast - not entirely sure what as I'll go out soon as see whats on offer, if anything. We all love our roast spuds, parsnips, steamed carrots with tarragon, greens etc, which go with any meat. Then I'll do an apple crumble and custard. Simple home cooked grub - yummy  

Woody sounds gorgeous - dogs are such fun aren't they. MIL has Grest Danes which can be a bit over whelming sometimes but are lovely. DH would like one, one day, but I'm not so sure as they're massive and make such a mess, but he wouldn't take that into account


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sorry you're poorly. Hope DH is spoiling you  

My dog is called Penny, and she's a medium size, but DH calls her 'little' as he grew up with GD's   MIL had 5 when I first met her about 3 years ago, but I was well prepared and just stood still to be completely swashed by all of them trying to say hello at once! She has baby gates in her doorways to keep them apart when things get a bit rough. Unfortunately, 3 of them died in rapid succession due to illness and age, and poor MIL was so very upset. Her oldest one, who used to be the youngest, is now 6 I think, then theres another lady dog (can't say the bword on here!! ) who's nearly 2 and recently she's got a harlequin boy who's about 12 weeks but is already bigger than Penny! 

If we're lucky and have a baby, I'm not certain how to tell her that I'm worried about her dogs if the baby is in her house. She's extremely sensible and wouldn't allow anything to happen but I'll still worry, but not yet! She has no grandchildren so I want her to be as involved as she wants to be, but hopfully she'll come to us ( only 10 minutes away) rather than the other way round! 

I think Mellow Mocha sounds great, and fairly similar to the colour of our kitchen.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

watcha girls!

Piglet get on with your chores   and stop chatting   have you seen those spikey balls you put in the tumble dryer   they are supposed to cut the drying time quite a bit, they sell them in wollies and Robert Dyers I think   Im going to look into them as my tumble dryer is always on and its a bit old so Im sure its not very bank balance friendly! Dinner sounds scrum  diddly dum  

Pots- stay in your bed love, its poo weather out there anyway!   what did dh say about that so called friends message?  

Em's hope all is going well, cant wait to hear all about it!  

Donny has walked out of BB he refused to be a servant to Jade   Isnt Jades Mum a rough old bird?  but she is being really sweet to Ken    they are having family portraits done atm 

Sho- I did give you a tip about the % loans at the Nuffield and the route finder that bypasses the CC zones but you ignored me   again! you could keep your pennies in your b/a getting interest and use theirs   does the tumble dryer balls one count   I will have as look in my book later! poor old plumber I bet he thought you were gonna smack him one!   cant wait to see what your like on the d/r's   where are you anyway?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG thats so evil of her   what a wicked horrid person she is, that poor child having her for a mother! Id like to punch her lights out !  

Just take big breaths 1.......2........3..... and dont watch dh   my dh is finishing off the spare room this arvo and he insists I just sit and chat to him and do not pick up a brush!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - yes I've seen the balls but did wonder whether they're just another clever money making scheme by someone, as they cost about £10..........but the difference in the bills during the winter may make them worth it, dunno. I like tumbling towels ( hope u don't put conditioner in with your towels as it waterproofs them!) as it makes them all fluffy...aahhh! 

Pots - now you have absolute proof that this woman is certainly no friend to you and DH. I'm glad that DH spoke to the bloke about his other half and put him right.

Its annoying isn't when you want to take over a job? I expect he's dong his best though hun, but we all have diferent aptitudes - I'm still trying to discover mine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies you lot can    

Pots-Hope you get better soon   those paint fumes wont be doing you any good lady  

Piglet-Mmmmmm roast i agree with pots what time we coming  

Gill-You got nothing better to do than watch CBB live  

Ali-Are you better this morning honey  

Well just got back he was really good and said that my past was rather colourful  think he meant my loss's not my sexual past  
Wants me to start 75mg of baby aspirin now rather than when my a/f comes   so starting that today, also taken more anti clotting tests as Mr R apparently didnt do them all   and also the nk cells testing, we go back for the results in two weeks and if i test positive he will give me the prescription for all the steroids i will need i then take them 2 days before e/t   im so hoping that they come back positive so next time im pg i can try and relax and not be stressing every minute. 
Cleaner comes at 2 and i have to get some fruit and veg and take my suits to the dry cleaners


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Why is it, that men, when they wash their hands, fail to rinse off the dirty soap before wiping their hands on the clean towel I've just put there   I suppose I ought to be grateful that they use the soap in the first place......

We put Penny Dog on to the kitchen worktop on a mat the other day so we could clip her claws that were click clacking on the floor. I did it once before but cut one an incy bit too short and she yelped   She didn't run away though, and just lay there for me to hurt her again    I asked DH to do it and he did a great job. She doesn't wear hers down as she rarely runs on concrete coz we're in the countryside, and she's always on grass. Not that she's a splif head, you understand.. 

If you get any of those drier balls, Pots, make sure Woody doesn't play with them as they'll be a bit of a hazard to him - but you know that, sorry  . Penny is thick and doesn't know how to play with balls

Emma - that sounds encouraging that blokey has done more tests for things missed. Fingers crossed, honey, that he'll be able to help when the resullts get back


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Right, I have to go now  - food to buy, and I can't be bothered but have to  

I also have to make a birthday card for my friend that I'm seeing tonight. We're going to see another friend of ours in panto in Byfleet. Amateur panto's not really my thing,( I do musicals and more 'serious' stuff) but sadly his DW unexpectedly died in the summer and Am Dram's whats kept him going, so he deserves our support, and we can laugh at him in a dress coz he's the dame! I reckon you lot would like our Farrago; the last one was Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Crimson Cock! Da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Pots - keep wrapped up and warm in bed so you get better quickly. Is Woody allowed up there with you for cuddles?

Gill - try not to freak out at DH's efforts in the spare room  

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye piglet ahh thats nice for you to support him in that way poor bloke


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Mr R doesnt know yet that i have gone as i havent seen him since e/t so will see what the out come is then if i have to take extra meds may or may not tell him not sure  
I will look at the ARGC if my mext fresh cycle doesnt work but hopefully this natural fet will work so wont need another one


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thats great news about your appointment, at least you can feel like you are doing something proactive which always helps settle your mind a little, I guess we all have to wait with you now and see what comes back! Waiting sucks!

Still not watched CBB yet - did someone say Donny walked out?  good - didn't like him anyway he was an  

Morning to everyone else - I'm not stopping long so no other personals today as I have a few things to do as we have friends over later, I need to make myself look human! I've been living in sloppies for weeks and hair looks like poo so off to shower!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats all very      Emma! Im really pleased for you both     he sounds very good, you must feel relieved to be making progress! and btw I am watching BB whilst clearing out the filing cabinet   for your information little lady!  

Piglet- we used to live in West Byfleet   I loved it there  enjoy the panto!  is it in the Village hall next to the funeral directors? an old friend of mine's Dad is the owner of it and she lived upstairs, she used to dare me to go out in the shed where all the stiff's were but it   the s**t out of me, and she used to wash their hair for extra money when we were at college!  

Hi Elly yes it was me he went over the wall!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks wildcat have a good night tonight  

Pots-The steriods dont touch the placenta at all so no risk to baby but just s/e for me, ie sleeping problems, moon face,sweats etc, but i dont care as long as my baby sticks with me this time, i may have to borrow piglets mower to mow my face and feet though  

Is the ugly betty good then


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

moon face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill you make me   cant believe you and your stories   so what kind of stiffs where they  

Yeah moon face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will have to watch that then as didnt bother last night came on here instead  

Cant wait to see Cbb tonight  

Right im off to get lunch was meant to go to dry cleaners and get veg will go later now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

whats a moon face   does it mean the meds will bloat you?

Phew you   I was just going to remove the story about the funeral directors daughter  hope I havent  upset anyone or put them off their lunch!  

Bye girls love ya


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, sounds good Emma, hopefully you will get all the answers you need to stop having any more m/cs, so pleased that you are feeling positive and glad the appointment went well  

Gill, hey hun, good luck for your scan on Monday, what time are you there, as i will be there also  

Hi Piglet, have fun at the panto tonight

Hi Wildcat, enjoy your evening

Hi Pots, hope you are ok 

Hi to everyone else

Catch you later xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Miserable old day out today   Just popped on to see how Emma got on - sounds good honey that he is doing everything possible so you will get a sticky BFP next time. Shame you have to wait for the results but worth it if it works.         

Hi Myra, Wildcat, Gill, Pots, Piglet and anyone that else that is lurking today. Off out to Sainsburys to do the shopping and don't tell Sho but I might get my car washed by those men!!! DH usually does it but has been working really long hours and the last thing I want to do is wash it in the rain!! 

Catch ya later xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a good idea, Fingers.I'm off to the Dorking Sainsbo's right now, so I'll see if they're there!  

Hope you ok hun, and I'll catch ya later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon ;adies

Busy cake making so won't be on here long. Just popped on to see how Emma got on

Emma- good news. Hope the test turn out ok and you can move forward with Mr R 

Pots- that woman sucks!!!! You;re doing the right thing cutting her out of your life. She's obviously jealous of you which is why she wants to mke you feel bad about yourself. Be flattered by that and feel sorry for

Gill- big wows then. All that fuss for a loan and some balls for a washing machine!!!!   I thought you were going to tell me something wonderful that would knock me off my chair! Try harder 

Wildcat- enjoy your night tonight. Get the lippy on and that bump hugging top. 

Ali- missed you again 

Myra- hope you're not too uncomfortable


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Just popped on to see Emma's news and to say hi to you all...

Emma - great news on all those tests, hope they find something so they can fix it so that your beannie(s) stick next time. Sounds very encouraging.  Whats the reason for taking the aspirin now    Is it just to think your blood and increase blood flow or another reason  

Pots - that witch of a so called friend is a b*tch....glad you're chucking her out of your life, she doesn't deserve a friend like you....  Hope you feel better soon.  I am sooooo fussy with painting, it has to be done perfect or else    

Piglet - I see you got me in trouble  with Miss TC    What time we coming round tomorrow for lunch, didn't quite catch the time    Enjoy sainsburys...rather you than me...

Gill - you are such a cbb fan    I watched it last night but didn't know donny had walked out.  I reckon that old geiser is going on weds. Hope your af is lighter today.

Ali - hope you're feeling better

Sho - Glad you gave that plumber what for    can just imagine you going off on one    You see, you should have had my dh round, he would have done a great job although he doesn't do weekends but you're only up the road.  Enjoy your baking.

Myra - hope those follies are brewing nicely

Miss TC - sorry    its piglets fault, she's such a bad influence on me    I guess we forget that other people may be lurking and cause we all get on so well, its just like our very own little chat room and no one else can see us.

Well in laws left at lunch time and off out with friends tonight.  Had deli belly last night after my tandoori king prawns...was on the loo most of the night  

I guess you're all gone now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yes, only 1 member watching so I guess thats me....oh and 3 guest...
Hello who ever you are  

See ya all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Pmsl with yoour deli belly   sorry i know i shouldnt   was the curry nice   not sure why hun said that best to start taking it 6wks before e/t  

Piglet-See you couldnt keep away from the site you were meant to be going shopping hours ago  

Sho-Hows the old cake making going   can i lick the bowl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thought I was all alone    MrC told me to start taking my 2 aspirin at the start of tx but thats for my lining.
Thought you was off out too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh forgot to say that my food was nice, didn't have curry though, just tandoori prawns.  I'm kinda used to a runny tummy cause of the metformin but its not good with the inlaws being in the house...have you tried being quiet when you have the runs, its not an easy task I can tell ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Been out hun already, i dont mess about you know    

Yeah i was told everytime to start it when a/f arrives but my a/f isnt due till thurs   maybe cause im having natural fet and not medicated  

 i hope your sprayed plenty of air freshner and opened the windows...oh and bleach the toilet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a clean pooer thank you very much & it didn't smell, well not much anyway    I gave the whole bathroom a good going over today though so its all lovely & sparkly. We took down our decs and tree so the house looks all empty now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its horrible taking them down i agree we did ours last night i was nearly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well taking them down kinda put an end to last year, so now it feels we are all ready to attack this one and fingers crossed next time we put our tree's up we will be with bumps or babies.

My friend that took the MAP got some spotting this morning.  But there's me thinking it could be implantation bleed    We're going out with her tonight and our best man, who have supposingly split up! They do my head in....   wish they would sort it out either way, he didn't want to commit to marriage or anything, so she left...then he was gutted, and now they are carrying on like a couple again, well they have been since they split up, now does that makes sense to you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont understand   what is MAP  road map


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

morning after pill  

Just been looking at that site with the after eights on, its great


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry   oh i remember the one now, bet she bloody ends up preggers  

Its funny isnt it i have to call in a week to speak to the MD


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh would be bloody typical    not sure what i'd do if she was  

Now you're confusing me...what do you mean


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not telling you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash sorry you had the squirts love   poor old you!  

Emma tell   and answer my question too whats moon face  

I loved taking the tree down and putting the poxy cards in the bin  it all really does my head in once new year is out the way!  

Its my nutty friend who called me 1st thing to announce Donny had hopped over the wall, but I am a total bb junkie I admit, the year before last I went to see Derek get evicted it was great!  

Right then bossy old Sho try www.greasypalm.co.uk for cash back on shopping and the best deals on tons of stuff and freebies too!!!! I just got a free excercise band and some personalised luggage tags   for nout and I have been registered with applause store for ages and have got tickets for some comedy and TV shows, but we havent been for donks    bl**dy tx  

PS I will proberly put the excercise band with the trampoline and hula hoop in the garage  

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohh thanks for the tip   not sure what moon face is let me see if i can find out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Swelling of the face   how attractive


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

been shopping and back now . Still got a dirty car as the bads weren't there  

Emma - moon face is a common s/e of steroids, but never mind, because it may help you to have a moon belly with a beanie innit too!    You can borrow my mower anytime you like  

Tash- you got the squits hun? At least you won't get skid marks in your nice clean loo.........only whopping great farty noises   That was SO not me that    told off. I'm all   or at least I was until you influenced me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet   what did you buy

ps have you got msn messenger


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey piglet....errrrrrrrrr don't think so judging by your conversation with wildcat..    I want to know more though    


Hey Gill - it wasn't nice


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bads? I meant Bods 

I have to go and make a corned beef hash for DH when he gets home from work. He was so tired last night when he came in at about Late o'clock that he went to bed, and he said I have to act all sexy to get him in the mood, so I pranced about in my bedsocks " ooh, yes BABY" and by the time I came back with his Horlicks he was fast asleep. I guess his frozen fish will be 4 days old then instead of 2/3    

I bought some king prawns for an omlette - protein alert   and pork to roast as the lamb was £16 for a leg and I'm so skint at the moment, and milk, and pineapple juice, and brazil nuts coz I ate them all on Friday   Oh and lots of cereal.
Bramleys for tomorrows pie too. i could have done a chicken which i'd forgotten about in the freezer - it weighs 12 pounds and we get one every year from the farmer where DH has his unit.

How close do you lot live to Dorking?

Emma - I've just be reliably informed that I should download msn messenger, so I gues the answer to that one will be yes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet, under my pic is an msn icon click on it and add me  

 you in your bed socks lol

I dont live far from Dorking hun, im in Ewell near Epsom


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - Ooooh you and your sexy socks...
By the way, I don't want to confuse you but just so you know pineapple juice can cause uterine contractions.  You have to drink the pure stuff or pressed.  Its a personal choice whether to drink it or not during your 2ww...some people swear by it and some people steer clear cause of the uterine contractions, it might throw the beannie off if you know what I mean.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

ok Tash - thanks for that. It is very confusing for a bear of little brain like me. I did buy the stuff not from concentrate, but I dare say by the time I got to get some, it'll all be gone!!

Have to go now

Catch u later  

Bye peeps


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick question, i have had some EWCM to day, help, is this normal, i hope i am not releasing my eggs early

Thanks girls, going slightly mad here  

Love myra xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all 

blimey you lot are back on form -pages to read through so going to skim read every other page!

Ali thanks for asking - I don't know when I'm going to start tx - want to see what the tests turn up first (poor precious snow babies are best off where they are for the moment  ) so I reckon I'm a few months away yet  hope you're feeling better - get those vits down yer neck!

Sho I'm intrigued what goes in a ginger latte?

Cheesy - glad everything's ok with little cheesy not long now then maybe - by the way i'm with tiscali and have had now problems whatsoever 

back to catching up 

myra can't remember when i had the ewcm  sure i had it whilst stimming too ..don't worry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello again ladies,

Well been out and done the shopping. Got my car washed and valeted too and the nice carwash man helped me load all my shopping into the boot so they aren't all bad..

Piglet - am not far from Dorking, just other side of Esher. Bedsocks - you know how to set the modd don't you   

Myra - sorry hon, don't know about EWCM as I didn't get it on my cycle.

Gill - you make me laugh with your money saving tips, you're like that alvin whatshisname off the telly....

Hi everyone else - off to rescue the remote control from DH, he has just walked trough the door and immediately turned on bleeding football   Hasn't even said hello yet!!

Alisha -


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Alisha What?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ok caught up a bit now 

Emma glad the meet went well with Mr S. Did woking give you a copy of your notes? did you have to pay for that? Did he explain what NK cells he tests for? as there's lots of different types.. sorry for the 20 questions - is it cheeky to ask how much your tests were   

Myra when is e/c? did i read wednesday? even so not long now then   best of luck with that in case i don't get the chance   

gill keep the tips coming - intrigued about the tumble dryer ball thing -as i hate washing lines and its always on   

nvh hope your   is better

fingers that's typical mine is already watching hence I'm on here   

hello other peops   

anything on the box tonight?
right time for my daily work out on the rower so I can make my ticker move as its totally stationary  
back to work on Monday soooooo not looking forward to it - already got a mountain of homework to do  just to spoil my weekend  boo hoo poor me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening im back d/h gone to buy some sausages   he is cooking sausage mash and beans  

Alisha-To be honest he did soooo many tests im not too sure, i think the ones which are relevant to m/c and also he did a lot more blood clotting tests than what Mr R did i gave him the tests which Mr R did but he said that he hasnt done them all   not sure how much they cost but i think the whole lot including the cons will come to £800-£1000   i think he will just send me an invoice   try pm'ing Luc as she went for implantation reasons she maybe able to help you   I kept a copy of all the tests woking did as they send my gp a copy and cc'd me in so didnt have to ask for the notes  
Now get back to rowing  

Kerry-Give your d/h a good  

Myra-EWCM is normal on stimms i had loads of it  

Oppps its just started thundering here


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi lovely Woking ladies!

I know you lot have dirty minds    so I thought you might like this picture - I am desperately trying to lose weight as you can probs see by my ticker.  Anyway, googling through the net looking for inspiration and found this!






Might have to remove it again soon though - not sure if it's a bit tooooooooooooo crude!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy   you naughty mod   wash your mouth out with soap now thats discusting    if you delete it pm it to piglet and nvh as they will like it  

Good luck with the weight loss hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here you lot like my new pic   had a great idea why dont we all become little britain charectors   i think its a great idea, who wants to be ting tong from tooting   or andy and lou, or bubbles de vere


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tracey, love it  

Emma, pmsl at your new piccie, i want to be Bubbles darling   better make sure she is wearing some clothes though as i will get told off by the mods, but then again looking a Tracies last post i might get away with it lol

Thanks for the answer to my question, feel relieved

Hope everyone else is having a good saturday night


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, look at my piccie, pmsl


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Changed mine too    

Tracy - how did you get a picture of my new exercise bike        Have you been stalking me again  

Alisha - I meant to say how are you honey? DH is back to watching football again on MOTD, bores me stiff!! 

Hoping AF arrives tomorrow afternoon as Woking will then class Monday as Day 1 for jab purposes but will get the nasty cramps part out of the way before work on Monday. So if anyone can do an AF dance for me after lunch tomorrow 't would be much appreciated


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I must say i was TOTALLY shocked by the pic of the   seeing as how I'm of a delicate and fragile nature - almost nun like  

Ooh, do we get to bosh the mods?      do we, do we, do we?

         

Emma - I can't imagine wot u mean by saying I'd like it      


Fingers - I kinda know where Esher is as we've got friends in, bum, I've forgotten, but it's just past Hampton Court   I'm gonna try the granny pants with bedsocks combination next week, and drive that man wild  
Molesey, that's it. What a [email protected] forgetting where our friends live   That's somewhere near you isn't it?

Panto was so so, as expected, but it was great to see our friends, so the evening was alright. Blimey its tomorrow already, so I'd better get to bed.

 I don't know any Little Britain characters  

Emma - SOAP    

NVH - I hope your bums clogged up a bit now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Miss TC that pic is hilarious! I want to know where I can buy one - they'd make a fortune if it was real! lol

Lots of banter yesterday had me giggleing - and I love the Little Britian pics!  (where did you get them from?)

I was up early today as we were dropping out friends off at the station, soooo tired now, I think I might go back to bed!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Glad you liked the picci 

I have removed it now, cos it was a tad crude  BUT if anyone hasnt seen it, who wants to, here is a link

http://www.funlol.com/pictures/loseweig.html

Love
Tracy
x

PS BBPiglet - is that fighting talk I hear?







 

/links


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Miss TC - Moi         

Pots - how are you feeling today? Did DH drive you mad doing the hallway? Hope you managed to sleep ok. Hows Woody? I love the seaside - which bit of coast do you take him too? Not all beaches allow dogs do they, or is that just in the summer months?

Gill -was it your DH doing painting as well? How did it go and what colour?

NVH - have you still got the whoosh bum squirts? 

Emman - how was DH's sausage??  

Myra - hope you're ok and reassured.  

Hello to everyone else - in a bit of a rush as the Olds are coming and I need to get some food cooking........


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Pots - no it's not nearly as bad!    You got anything nice planned for Friday then hunnie?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw that sounds wonderful honey - what a lovely DH you have!  PMPL at your party bags and cake      Will you be having Jelly and Icecream too?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Pmsl at Piglet bashing the mod      Sorry Tracy!!

Piglet - I'm between Esher and Molesey. I grew up in Molesey (East Molesey - it's the posh area  ) and my parents still live there. These days I live in Hersham, not so posh!! Glad panto was OK, oh no it wasn't, oh yes it was    

Pots - don't you hate it when paint looks completely different to how it did on the chart. We had the same problem with our bedroom, it was meant to be a mocha and cream look and it's more like pasty caramel and gone grey in the wash cream!! We need to repaint this year when we get some time!!
Hope the Just Walnut works OK!! Can we come to your party - love pineapple and cheese on sticks!!

Wildcat - what you doing up taking friends to the station - you should be resting young lady  

Morning everyone else - just off to get the papers and read all the trashy gossip!! Back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Kerry-Computer says noooooooooooooo   love the pic its so you  

Myra-Pmsl at bubbles "hello darlings" 

Wildcat-Just go to google and type in what ever charector you want to be then save it to your desk top  

Tracy-Dont be telling us off anymore lady after yesterday...i think we can blackmail you now   

Piglet-D/hs sausages were great hun, even had sausage for a nightcap   good luck with the lunch hope you dont burn it  

Pots-What a nightmare, bloody paint co's need to sort it out really as its so horrible decorating as it is   dubai sounds great hun, its going to be sooooooo hot in the summer you are sooo brave, i would it would be nice before tx as then your nice and relaxed and you maybe preggers so you dont want to be flying and sitting in that heat     for friday too hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-I have blown you some ending with a lucky 7    

Not up to a lot today ironing and boring stuff, watched a good scary film last night called hostel you should watch it realllllly graphic


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hellooo!

Emm i love the pic, i have just been tryng to do one but cant   

i wanted Bubbles ex's new  girlfriend........ im no good at all this comp stuff  

OMG i watched Hostle a while ago....made me cringe it was yucky.  The eye bit and the chain saw   

I blew you some bubbles too Pots


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

I feel really hot flushy today, Im sick of d/r's now  

Check out my pic    

Finishing off the newly painted spare room atm and I will back to read all the goss later    hope your all ok.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Pmsl  

Bendy-Think sho has got her check out page 16 you could go for David the only gay in the village or ting tong   go to google and click on images at the top and put in your charector then right click and save it to your desk top then add it your you FF profile


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Wonder what tash will be she could be ting tong  

Piglet what will you be


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots pmsl your going to get a bashing from the mods     sos funny where did you get that one from


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Here you go Bendy - what about Andy?










oooh just seen Pots already got him


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you should of seen what pots had before Tracy   

How did you add that to your post i cant do it


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Here is Daffyd 
I can PM you the link to put pic in your avator?

Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Pots - 

Emma - you need to go through www.photobucket.com to put a pic on your post hun

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

loving the piccys  

tracy pmsl at the exercise bike  

can't decide which piccy is best!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

She has got her.......i'll go hunt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Pmsl  

Alisha-Who is that


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

preacher matt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl bet sho will be jealous of that one


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I found a great pic of lou and andy so I get to be them! lol You can't see the pic so well as it gets shrunk so here is the bigger version, It cracked me up!










Pots - pain in the ass with the paint - I hate it when that happens, it's supposed to do what it says on the tin!   

Emma - I watched hostile a while ago - gory isn't it! good though, remind me never to go there!!! It's a bit like Saw 3, I thought that was good too.

I have a roast chicken cooking which is almost done, the smell is driving me nuts as I'm starving!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I also found another great pic of Vicki pollard for you sniffing glue (pritt stick! lol)

I think I'm going to have to watch the little britian live dvd tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Pmsl   love the pic   ohhhh roast chicken   d/f is making us chicken kebabs   with salad   trying to be healthy  

Wildcat i thought it was hostel cause they stay in a hostel   thanks for the vicky pollard pic


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Loving the Little Brit pics.   
Tracy ...i am shocked   
Am feeling a bit better, still have a sore throat so sucking on the throat sweets.
Emma...sounds like you had a productive visit, hope you get some answers.
Myra..hows the swelly belly, lots of juicy follies growing   
Tash...hows ya   
Sho....missed ya, we will just have to arrange another coffee meet, its the only way me thinks we will ever get to chat.
Pots....i cant believe your friend what a b***h, kick her to the kerb nasty vicious cow, you dont need friends like that. ^bigbad ^ how did the painting go in the end
Gill....hello mate, hows everything going when do your frosties go back
Wildcat...hope you are feelin a bit better   
Alisha....great u have some frosties to use, what tests r u having done
I missed CBB last night, havent seen what the servants have to do yet, DH hates it so have to watch it on the cr*p tv in the bedroom
Hi BBpiglet,Fingers, Bendy, Cheesy, Monkey, Barney,and anyone else i have forgotten.
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali   aka as Emily Howard   i agree my d/f hates cbb but he goes upstairs to play xbox   i wear the trousers in this relationship


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wish i did, its been football all afternoon   
I think i will have to invest in a new tv for the bedroom or a decent aerial


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Decent Ariel would be cheaper   more money for tx then  

Tell d/h its only fair he goes upstairs when Cbb is on as he has hogged the tv all day with footie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i love all the pics!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah you are right it is hostel - I'm being dim as my brain is confused by the smell of the chicken roasting - 5 mins and its ready - SO HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm wildcat what you doing with it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I need to think about dinner....not sure what to have as its just me tonight.

What you having with the chicken?xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcat pmsl   at your piccys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Why dont you do a little roast for one but with a chicken breast or something with veg and roast pots


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

will i get done by the mods for this one


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey, Alisha, the one on the left looks just like me..............


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

These pic's are class   am I the puking or weeing one?   dh finished painting last night and I got to put all the lovely new bits in   I like that  part the best! I think im linda Barker  

Ali- so glad your feeling a bit better love   you tell dh to go in the bedroom  cheeky sod  how very very dare he..... not sure about et atm as this poxy cyst slowed everything up will know tom  

Myra- good luck for tom poppit,     Im there about 1pm, what about you?

Wildcat- great pic's   I love roast chicken it rocks  

Alisha-   

Hi Piglet- how was your lunch?  

Emma- get you and your kebab's, you'll be in the biscuit barrel by 9  

Hi everyone   where are you all  

Bendy- take away love   put your feet up if your home alone!  

did you see an advert on the telly for a documentry on the leading IVF hospital ripping people off, I will find out when its on


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had roast chicken, carrots, runner beans, brocoli, roast spuds and yorkshire pud with gravy and I ate everything on the plate!!! I think I could eat it all over again but I'm a bit stuffed now! Poor BB now has a heavy stomach resting on his/her head!!!

Off now to watch little britian live dvd, you lot have started something!!

Ali - found this excellent site that does LB fancy dress costumes so I expect to see you dressed in one of these at your next FD party! lol

http://www.islandentertainmentsonline.com/acatalog/Little_Britian_Costumes.html

Gill you are the weeing one I think! lol

/links


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash should be Ann the crazy nutter    ehh ehh ehh


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - lunch was fine thanks. Like a bit of pork, I do. And stuffing. I'd be interested in that programme if you can fnd out about it.

You at WN tomorrow? and Myra? DH and I will be there at 10. I'll be thinkng of you both    

Wildcat - sounds like you're as big a pig as I am  

Bendy - I agree with Gill - get a take away of something you don't normally cook, and as its just you, it won't cost too much  

Does anyone else get nightmares when you take Buserelin, or Progynova?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeah your the one that ****'s over the floor   yeah i forgot about Ann eh eh ehhhhhhhhh     for your scan tomorrow hun  

Wildcat-Oh sounds like you need a good fart after that  

Piglet-im in the only gay in the villllarrrgggeeee   so you had a good stuffing this afternoon i take it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry forgot to say Sho told me about the panarama thing will be watching it   apparently its on the ARGC


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

when's it on Emma, do you know?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure think its next week mon or tuesday


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I changed my caption - is that right now?

Is Panorama a BBC or ITV jobbie?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

pmsl at all the piccies, well hope you have all had a good day, i am so stuffed now, feel like the one that has eaten all the pies









Gill, i am there at 9.20, so i will miss you, good luck hun 

Hi to everyone else, Emma, Ali, Piglet, Alisha, Bendy, Fingers, Wildcat, Nvh, Sho, Pots


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Panorama returns on Monday 15th January on BBC 1 at 8.30 with my mate Jeremey Vine presenting it.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies-

Loving everyones pics! Someone has to be Ann!!!! that will be hilarious. Perhaps Mr W should be Ann

Been a busy week for me. Loads of cakes made for valentines day page on our web site. We had to do them now to show people ready for them to buy. they are looking really good actually so it was worth all the bother, but I was up til11 last night doing them and then spent all day doing them today, so not a relaxing weekend. On the plus side, seems like our e bay enterprise is working out ok. so relieved because I thought I might have to do some temping, which would have been a shame becuase I love working from home at the moment.

Myra and Gill good luck with your scans tomorrow. 

Emma-I'm not sure what day Panorama is on but it is BBC for who ever was asking. Looks like it will be interesting. It must be ARGC!! The advert said it was investigating the clinic with the best results in the country and that is ARGC isn't it? Either way it will be very interesting

Ali- we will definitely have to meet up again because I always miss you 

Wildcat- Did yuo have a good weekend with your mates. I texted you by the way!!  I too had "roast" chicken dinner. It was just breasts to be honest with veg and dh was adament that we have yorkshire puddings!!!  So not much like a proper chicken dinner but as close as I could manage today. how's that bleeding going you?

KT- isn't you scan sometime this week?

gill-  that'll keep you quiet for a bit 

Hello to everyone else I've missed 

Pots no!!!!!!  Actually I can understand what you're saying. Are you feeling a bit in limbo til your op? why not join us on the inbetween treatment thread? Its not as busy as this one, but you'd be welcome


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots -     I can understand what you mean, as I didn't want to know inbetween our cycles, and that was about 3 months - your brain can't switch off can it?

We'll miss you   but will all be here for you when you come back    

Hope you feel better very soon and that DH of yours does a good job with the painting. Give Woody a pat from me.

Take good care of yourself hun and we'll see you again very soon.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello

I'm feeling really poo and have had the worst few hours.  Was ok, cleaning the kitchen floor  with the music on and then i got upset and i have been upset ever since.  I'm just getting  in a state.  What if I'm the unlucky one who tries and tries and never has a baby?  This could happen and i would be unhappy forever.  Where will we get the money from to keep trying if it doesn't happen as I'll never want to stop trying ...  I feel sick as i cant stop thinking about it. This is just unfair for everyone 

This worries me so much


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to be sad when we were all having a good chat day and its a me post too


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ahhh honey you will get pg honey you will i promise, listen lady you know you can get pg you have just been unfortunate before so dont give up   on the plus side you have age on your side you are still very young but i know that doesnt help you as when you want a baby you want it now   it probably did you the world of good having that cry, have your tried buying a relaxation cd for ivf i have a prepare to concieve one i had for my 1st ivf but i have ordered another one today especially to use along side ivf its worth a try and its meant to relax you pm me if you want details  

Pots-Im going to miss you   but can understand i will miss you coming on and saying YO!!! 

Myra-Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Gill-Good luck to you too lady  

Sho-Cant wait to see the pics of the cakes honey, then i can place my order


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bendy -      

I don't know you very well, yet, but if you're still here and want to talk, then I'm a good listener, even if I do mess about a lot    I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad tonight - what was it that triggered it? Was it a particular song you heard while you were cleaning?

You're still very young (24 ish from memory) so time is on your side. Is there a particular reason to make you think its not going to happen for you and DH? I don't know your history, but please don't despair - many people will testify that micracle babies DO happen, so why shouldn't it be you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey piglet have you been on here all night


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

nah, just got back from the office. DH is watching a movie so I thought I'd pop on and see whats what. Hows you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks hun, just been watching CBB   jackie is doing my head in silly cow


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Bendy, are you here?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bendy - sorry you are having a down day hon, I think we have probably all been there at some point so can sympathise      you have time on your side honey, although I know it's not what you want to hear right now but it will happen for you ...stay positive         

Emma- can you pm me the cd details, thanks sweetie...

pots - understand where you coming from hon, this ttc lark does your head in sometimes. Have a break and we look forward to you coming back raring to go later in the year. Good luck with your op    


Hello everyone else, hope you've had good weekends.. am off to my pit now, need an early night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im here !

Thanks ladies, i do feel better after a huge cry- what a baby!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

having a good old bawl usually helps, you know where we are if you need us


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quick one to wish Gill good luck for scan tomorrow  

Bendy, know how you feel hun, i was feeling positive till today, feel like poo, just like i feel when i have ovulated, i am praying that all is ok, as i have my final scan tomorrow  

Emma, thanks for the good luck wishes, feeling quite despondant, oh well what will be will be  

Hi Fingers and Piglet

Piglet good luck for lil sis scan, hope all goes well for both


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

you still here myra?

Just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow hun    
I'll be there about 10, but as we've never met, we'll miss each other anyway!!

Bendy - hope you're feeling a bit better now  

Gill - good luck


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

night night ladies 

cheers for that emma hope you get the reequired response  

pots we'll miss ya - i'm well an inbetweeneee don't know when I'll dare to start again ...but know what you mean - i can't keep away as its my main mission now   we don't want to see you go but if you have to - take care and we'll be thinking of you   hoping that op goes well - keep in touch  

tracy see what you've done now sho has gone and stolen my piccy   boo hoo that's not fair! - i'll let you off cause your a mod    

Bendy  blimey i feel like shouting that fromthe roof tops sometimes and howling myself to sleep but as everyone else has said you have time on your side it has to happen for you    and it will  

Ali i'm having all those clotting tests done and a few xtra on the side chromosome / glucose (on the immune board) and seeing what they turn up- if all clear then i'll do the nk ones -just to see - how about yuo? when do you start again?

best of luck tomorrow gill and myra and kt hope all your scans go well      
see ya later evryone else gonna be well tied up with work this week


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Bendy - hope you have a better day honey  

Wildcat - hope you are eventually getting some relief and the blood has bogged off somewhere deep and dark   

Myra - good luck for your scan today    

Sorry still cant go back more than a page so apologies if I am missing important and relevant news  

Pots    

hello to Emma, Tash, Alisha, Myra, fingers, Gill, Piglet,Sho, Tracey and everyone else   

lots of hugs and kisses
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG!! Can't believe AF is here today! Not due til Thursday. this is the second time in a row its been early. usually 28 days without fail. what the hell is going on with my system. suspect it is crap diet and new exercise that is the problem. 

going back to do personals now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Kerry-Pm coming your way  

Cheesy-How is little baby bell  

Alisha-Glad you have a plan of action it always helps

Myra-You are feeling like any normal person would , i thought i had ovulated too because of the amount of ewcm but i didnt and im sure the scan will prove this for you  

Sho-May be worth giving the old acup a try it really regulated my cycle 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right I'll do it al normally now!

Bendy- don't worry about having those feelings. Believe me I think we have all had them at some stage. They come and go from time to time as as time progresses it gets easier to deal with these feelings. I do think that you will have a pregnancy. I think you have been pregnant before  I hope that's right, and all you need is a bit of time and hope. Hang on in there, your time will come. 

Emma-   yes. Should have pictures available today then you can place your order  

Alisha- Sorry if I've nicked the picture yu wanted  I got as soon as emma mentioned it tom me yesterday morning. The quick and the dead and all that......   By the way, just picking up on one of your posts, when do you think you will be trying again? 

Cheesy-how is the mat leave going?

Myra/ Gill- hope the scans go ok today

 to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I cant stop laughing at your pic   have you thought of opening a cake shop with tea rooms, as you dont get many tea rooms anymore and we all love a bit of CAKE    with a nice cuppa


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Bendy- bless your heart love    I echo what the others have said you will get there sweetheart!  its just so c**p that its so difficult stressful and soooooooo bl**dy expensive for us, I have been known to hop in the car put my tear jerker CD's on and force myself to sing through the IVF tears   and good sob does you good from time to time, you are more than entitled to a wallow hun, stay     

Im very interested in that documentry   

Sho- your cakes sound fab, glad you havent got to go temping atm, sorry af has arrived   early like Emma said give acc a whirl perhaps   and btw a wave and a   will keep me feeling quiet today please 

Hi Em's  

Myra  you will be fine     its a horrid scarey   mixed bag of feelings when your on the rollercoaster, you are proberly in there as I type so good luck and I look forward to hearing your news later    

Where's Ann?   ehh ehh ehhh  

Hi cheesy- how was your weekend poppit?  

Hello to Alisha, Ali, Piggy, fingers and all you lovely ladies, im off to sort something out for the slow cooker as Im going to see Miss Potter after hosp! thanks for all your    I gave myself a bl**dy good talking to last night and I feel quite     atm do you know what? "Im gonna be a Mum"


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning morning morning all!

I dunno, I don't come on here for one day and its turned all...yeh but no but yeh but.....    whats with the pics girls    Sho - yours made me pmsl  

Well got a hospital appointment today to check something on my arm and then off to Heatherwood hospital to get my bloods done.  Then I may aswell work from home so will catch up properly then.

Hope you're all ok, bendy got the impression that you've had a down day  

Sho - what day did af arrive then    earlier than 28 days  

Ooops better get my skates on....see ya later, please don't chat too much


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ahhhh you are going to be a mum   what time is your scan thought it was this morning  

Tash-Good luck at the hospital


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya
NVH- emma said we should have Little britain pics for a laugh! Glad you like mine. I reckon you should be Ann  

well today should be day 26 for me but now it is day 1!!! when I started training to join the Army my periods went out of the window then they settled down, I think its just because I'm exercising hard again. On the plus side, I will go and get all my bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i think Tash should be Ann too, i reckon Kate should be Majorie Daws as i cant think of anyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I forgot about marjorie daws!!   Whos that one that vomits on non blacks and gays!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No she does fat fighters where she insults everyone,  i cant remember what her name is though the one who pukes she is very funny


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quiet on here this morning!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know everyone maybe still in there pit   mind you tash is out all day so thats probably why


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back!    where are you all??    

Sho- I want to look at your buns please! could you pm your ebay ID  

Good luck Tash at the hospital later   

Pots- Im sorry i did'nt wish you well on your little ff holiday sweetie in my last post! relax and look after each other, you know where we are if you need us and I look forward to chatting again soon   ttfn  

Well what did you make of Mum Goody last night   ! what a rough old bird she is!!   poor Jade I fely so sorry for her


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- how did it go then?  you've told us your back and not what the out come was

I will pm you that just need to sort out my photos first then I will


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma i have pmed you


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi there

Sorry I wasn't around last week - really busy beginning back at work and then didn't get much time to come on during the evenings.  You lot can talk for england and I'm finding it really hard to keep up.   I've had to skim read the last 500 pages (only kidding!) so I will apologise now if I'm a bit behind.

Really glad to hear that it went well on Saturday Emma and I really hope that the results will give you some answers.  I've got everything crossed for you  

Good luck to Myra and Gill who I think are having scans today.  Doesn't sound like you have much longer to wait for EC/ET - it's getting exciting now.

Wildcat, hope you are doing well and that BB is growing nicely.

Bendy, hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.  

Sho, sorry to hear that your AF has turned up early - isn't it amazing what affect exercise can have on our bodies.  Maybe that could be my excuse for not doing any!  hehe

Well I'm doing okay and am just so relieved that the bleeding has at last stopped (after 4 weeks!) Not sure when I will be starting again as I have to wait for 2 AFs before I can go for a FET.  Fingers crossed that it won't be too long although I'm expecting it won't be until March/April time which at the moment feels like a life time ago (especially as I'll be 37 this year)  

Hi to everyone else that I've missed.

xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I'm loving all your new photos


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Watcha Beanie   so glad the bleeding has stopped and its lovely to have you back   lets hope 2007 is the year for us all  

Sho- you nutter I only went downstairs to make a casserole for tea Im still in my jimmies   my appt is 1.20, I will pop on tonight to tell you how it goes, I have to admit I am cr**ping myself about the big fat Gestone jabs, i think dh is a bit scared of stabbing me in the butt cheek too   I am trying to find some ELMA cream now to hopefully numb it a little


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

got some terrible news, If you are religious please say a prayer for Elly and chris

It appears her waters have broken and things are not looking good for her pregnancy

i'm sure you'll join me in wishing them all the best and obviously we are thinking of you in this difficult time. 

so sorry elly and chris.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- glad the bleeding has stopped for you. It will be time for you to start before you know it honestly  I would use the excuse that exercise messes up your periods as well.!  too late for me now I may as well keep going 

So hard to know what to say after elly's news


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Sho - what awful news   . Of course all our thoughts and prayers and much love are with Elly and Chris. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya,

Just going to try and catch up with the last 12 pages I have missed and then I will be back.

Whats all this little britan theme then

I have managed to read Sho's plumber encounter Go Girl and your right I have spent £1,000's to have my head down the toilet so I should enjoy it !!! LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcats-  hope this isnt the case and that there is some other explanation and BB holds on         

Beanie-Glad the old bleeding has stopped good to have you back, are you changing your pic to a little britain character maybe Linda the phone who insults the students to the guy she calls martin    im sure you could persuade Mr R to start after your next a/f as i had my erpc in the sept and started fet jabs on my october a/f so day 21 if that makes sense i did put on my puppy dog eyes and he did say he wanted me scanned before i started jabbing but Ann gave me an internal and my cervix was nice, pink and closed  


Gill-Im coming to yours for dinner tonight then  

Sho-I want to see your buns too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just texted Elly and she said that they have given her 5% odds of BB being ok...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly & Chris- my thoughts are with you both, I have everything crossed that bb hangs on tight               Sho & Emma thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It just makes you realise that getting pg is the easy part if you know what i mean, so much can happen from when you get the BFP


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Am so so sorry to hear what is happening to Elly and Chris.    I am keeping everything crossed that this nightmare turns out ok.  BB seems to be a fighter so lets hold on to this 5% chance.  My thoughts are with you both.

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its terrible isn't it!! I just am at a loss for words. i would rather never ever ever get pregnant than have to go through what Elly and chris are going through now. I feel so sorry for them.  I have shed a tear for them today. I really hope that 5% chance turns out to be a reality for them. So unfair


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG Elly & Chris, I am so sorry, I hope they can do something for you

Love, prayers and thoughts with you

          

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too   she sounds so strong though i would be in bits


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, thanks for the advice.  I'll see how long I have to wait for my first AF and then I might give Woking a call.  The doctor at the hospital confirmed that my cervix is closed so maybe Woking might let me start early even if it's only by 1 month.  I'm so impatient to get going again, I hate being in limbo land.

The Wildcats have been through so much already and even though I don't know them, they seem  like real fighters.  I'd be in bits too.  Keep strong Wildcats    

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Are you changing your pic then 

BB STAY STRONG FOR YOU MUMMY AND DADDY WE DONT WANT TO SEE YOU FOR ANOTHER 20 WKS YET        ​


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- don't rush it honey. I know all too well how desperate you can feel and the need to start can be incredible. But really make sure your body is in the best possible shape before you start. Waiting a couple more weeks will all be worth it if you got that all important BFP


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-How can anyone take you seriously with your jugs hanging out of that pic


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i am worried actually that someone might think that its me!!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Elly and Chris -


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

You mean, it isn't you Sho!  Oh I'm disappointed now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Its your turn come on change that pic of yours to someone in little britain look even piglet is Davd the only gay in the villllllllllllaaaaaaaaaageeeeeeeeee 

Sho-dont worry hun i know your not that dark


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

no although I feel like that sometimes. Especially on Boxing day I looked a bit like that. Emma's picture is actually her though


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

thoughts for Elly and Chris, be stong BB for your mummy and daddy, am praying for you


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

You are so right Sho, I am desperate to get going again but I know deep down that I need my body to be fully recovered.  I'm just not very good at waiting.  

Emma, I promise I'll change my picture once I've found the url.

xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - DH and I went to WN this morning and what was the first thing we saw? A What Car? magazine with a picture of a Land Rover on the cover


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho   cheeky bugger  

Ali-Hi Emily  

Beanie-Cant wait to see who you will be  

Piglet-Did he wa%k over that then instead


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=Little+Britain

Have a look on here. no excuses beanie

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie go for Ann eh eh ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

someone has to!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She has gone all   now hasnt she


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Look into my eyes, in my eyes, not around my eyes but in my eyes!

Thought I would be Kenny, is that allowed?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl Beanie   forgot about him


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

beanie! 

Sho- wheres the pm about your light spongy buns!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont wet yourself Mrs Emery


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to say, thanks for the link to the pictures Sho.

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Off for one's scan now! hope i dont make a huge puddle there   then its shopping and cinema so I will be back on tonight! ttfn   

Still thinking of ya Wildcats's


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck with your scan Mrs Emery and have fun shopping and at the cinema. 

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just spent ages and had loads of comments to make over your last 20 or so pages and after reading about Elly and Chris its all gone out of the window.

Sho or Emma who are next in contact with Elly please send her my love and I hope this little fighter hangs on in there and that FP can work there miracle.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Mrs Emery, maybe go to the loo now before you leave      

Kate-You better start reading again then   when i next hear from her i will let her know and im sure Sho will too, i did say to her earlier we are all thinking of the 3 of you  

So kate who are you going to be


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt HAS to be Ann

just in the process of taking the photos. don't know how to show you though  

good luck Gill!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back...blimey they took so much blood, thought I was gonna faint, between 15 to 20 of those bottles   
Also the thing on my arm is a fibrois (sp) reaction to a insect bite so the cons wants to take it out under local...he asked me if I wanted to do it there and then and my eyes nearly popped out of my head    Plus I can milk that for some more time off work...hmmm me thinks at least 3 days cause I won't be able to drive  

Emma/Sho - give my love to Elly and Chris, what terrible news. I am so   for them, I really hope BB manages to hang on.  Poor Elly & Chris, as if they haven't been through enough and now this.  God Please let everything be alright for them   

Gill/Myra/Kate - good luck with your scans  

Bendy - hope you're feeling brighter today

Pots - you take care and you know where to find us if you need to talk.  Glad the bleeding has stopped

Beannie - hello  

I've changed my pic to Ting Tong....hope no one else has got her.  

I'm going to Ann Hurleys house tomorrow. Dh is doing some work for her.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Bendy is ting tong why dont you become Ann   Ohhhh so when you having it taken out then   ohhhh when your at Ann's make sure she can get you some discount off future tx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

i will have a look now then and see what i can find


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man - thought kate was ann    
I'm not sure when to have it out, hopefully soon.  Got cons appointment on Weds so maybe Monday as dh might have his SSR on weds.  I just need to ring up for an appointment but want dh to be with me cause i'm  
Chance would be a fine thing to get a discount at Nuffield, once you've got an appointment the computer takes over and spits out those bills


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't suppose I can be kate moss now can I    someone's got to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go for Ann then Nvh pm me your email again as im not on hotmail and i will send a classy Ann pic


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma's desperate for someone to be Ann!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - just pm'd ya....off again for a bit to make some chicken soup and prepare bubble & squeak for dh later. Won't be long, suppose i have to do some work too  

Sho - yeh I know, I don't see whats wrong with being kate moss, maybe she's jealous


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Be Ann    she looks funnier than Kate moss   the pic i sent you is funny...dont go pllleaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have set up Majorie Dawes if thats ok with everyone hope I havent done any duplicates?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt   yes!!!! Brilliant!

Had a message from wildcat to say BB still hanging in there so far!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I really hope BB hangs on in there, what a nightmare I cannot believe how strong Elly and Chris are being, they certainly have not had an easy ride bless them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate pmsl   CAKKKKEEEE ANYBODY CAKE   welcome Majorie  

Sho-Great news lets hope BB stays put naughty baby


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

dust anyone...no! dust!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats it why did i say cake


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you to like!!

Sorry say again say again I cant understand you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what about the indian woman isnt she called Myra


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

having problems with my photos!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh no Sho why   do you not know how to take a picture with a camera


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is not as simple as that smart @rse   no its the light. I've only got a cyber shot and its casting loads of shadows everywhere.  trying to make the cakes look as good as possible and it shows up tiny imperfections you can't see with the naked eye. How do you put photos on here?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Photos on here im not sure   i know how to add them to a desk top then adding them like i have my Vicky pic but not on here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No i don't know either. Wildcat can do it!! In fact you can do it through your charter status!! You probably can't be bothered to work out how to do it!

Here comes AF pain y'all!!!!!  here it comes been looking forward to this!!!! bring it on!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I tried the other day with the piglet pic but put it on the main gallery ....you could do that couldnt you.

Why dont you email me the pics and then i will put them on the main gallery   will pm you my work email 


 its the best isnt it a/f pain i love it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

there is a website that you load them onto but when my aol crashed I lost the link saved in my settings bu Elly knows it so she will let us know when she is back I am sure.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Like kate, I did start reading through everything but then I read the Wildcats news....    You don't deserve this lly and Chris, especially after everything you've been through already but stay strong, keeping everything crossed that little BB hangs on like the fighter he/she obviously is xxx

Gill/Myra and Kate - Good luck for your scans today

Bendy - hope you're feelinga bit better today 

Hi to everyone x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma sorry I never said after reading about BB, congrats on your appointment at the MC clinic it sounds pretty positive and a way to move forward I hope they can give you some great results in a couple of weeks when you go back there, will you get the results through before your FET or not ?

Karen my scan is tomorrow morning at 8am and then I have the GP's straight after at 9.30 so will let you all know the news when I get back about 11am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thanks   yeah going back in 2wks and he will have the results then, if any are positive then he will give me the prescription for the steroids etc so i will then make an appt with my Gp and see if she will prescribe the meds as one of them is £200 for 3wks worth of drugs   but yes i will have everything for when i have e/t you normally start the drugs 2 days before e/t  
Bet you wont be getting any sleep tonight   good luck for tomorrow, it could be triplets


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Crumbs I think I might faint if she says triplets, I really hope it it the lovely lady with the blonde hair doing the scan as she has been wonderful all the way through so it would nice to see her, as to be honest I am not keen on Ann doing my scans as she hurts me everytime


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Lindsey is lovely really softly spoken   Ann i have never had her for scans if i do get her and she is rough she will get it   sorry Ann love you really


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have e mailed you. hopefully it has worked!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings Bods 

Anyone heard from Myra yet?

Boss is out for the afternoon    but MIL is in so I still have to be a bit careful so I don't pi$$ her off


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No havent heard from her, what time was her scan again  

Sho-Will look out for it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-It hasnt come through yet, how big was the file


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

it was at 9.20.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm maybe she went straight to work after  

Sho-Still hasnt come through


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - I just pm'd you....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hhhmmmm!!Don't understand. I'm updating the website now so when its done I'll post that on and you can all have a look that way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just called Wildcat and she is staying strong but she said that they wanted to deliver BB this morning but she obviously wants to wait and see what happens   she said she had a scan this morning and BB is fine although the amnio fluid has gone down quite a bit   they are doing blood tests as well so she will know more later and they have given her antibiotics in case she gets an infection.  

I have told her we are thinking of all 3 of them and lets hope this fluid slows done and BB continues to fight for at least another 4wks when he will be viable if born too soon     


Elly and Chris      

Sho-Still havent recieved it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK back, had to do some work today otherwise I would be really taking the pee!

Emma - thanks for keeping us updated about wildcats and bb.  I hope they can do something to top up her amnio fluid - can they do that?  If BB is ok then surely they can keep fluids up    Oh I really really have everything crossed that they don't deliver BB.  
  

Hey piglet

Emma - no email received yet  

Kate - like your pic.  I remember you having that link cause you posted your kitchen.  

Sho - I want to see your cakes too.  I had that link to post pics on here but not sure what bloody computer its on now  as its not on my work one    You could always as debs, i'm sure she'll help you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah I could do!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Unfortunatly they cant top amnio up its whats inside the womb with the baby and normally break when you go into labour so she is just being strong for the little one so BB doesnt get stressed..

I sent your email earlier, have you got another email address  

Pmsl poor sho i cant see her doing that can you tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash i have posted Ann on the Gallery so download from there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - no, thats why I said it cause i'm    

I know what amnio fluid is    but thanks for the explanation anyway.  I just thought that these doctors can do almost anything these days.  Elly is doing so well to stay strong, bless her.  

I sent you an email, see if you can reply to it.

Just seen your post...off to the gallery now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its not showing in the gallery either


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you sent me to the gallery and its not there    its probably too big..
Let me see if I can find ann


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Didnt get your email either did you do it to my work one as im not on hotmail at work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At least Elly hasnt lost all the fluid so BB is still being protected at the moment and at its good to hear that BB is doing well, the longer she can hang on the better to give BB a better chance.

Emma you referred to BB as a boy do they know now or was it just a figure of speech?

Elly and Chris sending you lots and lots of


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

tash you are right it was when I did the kitchen pictures I wonder if I can find that thread I might be able to get the link !!!

God what number thread do you think it will be?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-  no i dont know the sex sorry i didnt realise


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma -   thats fr the reply. I'm just being mental and freaking out as per usual!

So sad for Elly and Chris       so much worry for them - its not fair is it?  

Hey Tash - hows you?

Greeting, all you lurkers.....we can see you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet yeah i agree come out come out where ever you are   minow i know your lurking there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh sent it to hotmail as thats the only one I have    Can't find a picture of anne  

Hey piglet - am ok, although arms a bit sore the amount of blood I had taken this am.  Would keep a vampire going for weeks    Going to go to a body combat class tonight cause need to get rid of some weight fast! 

Kate - good luck in finding that post


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How good am I I have just found the link of thread 29 !!

Luckily I looked at the date that I saved the picture is a smaller size and therefore found it fairly easily however it ws strange trawling old messages but with everyone havig little britian pictures!

Ok, sho click on this link http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html and then upload your picture and then cut and paste the code onto your reply and it will install the picture like you do with smilies and tickers

Come on love show us your buns!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tash here you go  EH EH EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash be careful doing a class like that after giving so much blood if you had given a pint as a doner you are not meant to do strenous excercise for 24-48 hours so be careful as if it was 15-20 viles then it would of been a fair amount, make sure you drink plenty of water and glucose


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

That will be a laugh seeing you doing that would pmsl   theres nothing of you anyway so what you worrying about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

very good eh eh ehhhhh.

What about the bitty character who is having him?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats his name cant remember mmmmmmmm who is missing and hasnt posted for a while, Barney,Monkey,Sarah,Karen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - got it already, thanks    you've got that link to put pics on here then  

Kate - do you really think it will be a problem, don't feel bad, just arms a bit sore. I really want to go  

Emma - actually I am very good at the old martial arts I have you know, used to go all the time before tx....I've put on so much weight over 2wks that its starting to pee me off! I'm on cd 32 aswell so thats not helping.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

NVH - dipshi* alert - wotz cd 32? 

I was told last night by my Pliates teacher that I shouldn't be doing that. So I'll stop for now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

how much weight is that then tash 1lb 

Means she is on day 32 of her cycle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

piglet - means i'm on day 32 of my cycle, but emma's already said that  

Emma - no daren't weight myself...I put on quite a bit through tx and christmas has just sent me over the edge, can't fit into my clothes without a bulge hanging over my trousers, very attractive eh


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I am lurking today - work even more manic than before. Really want to go home as I have a stinking migraine but as other people off sick - I'm stuck as would only leave one other person capable of doing my job in the office and she leaves at 4.....    

Will catch up with u later at home when I have more time.. am keeping an eye on you all though so don't be misbehaving ................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish i lived nearer you i would of come....to excercise of course


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

OH I see - I thought it meant she was up to Now Thats Wot I call [email protected] Music 32.........

I've got a megga Muffin Top


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hows this



hopefully this is the chocloate selection of the cakes we made yesterday


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

KTX....how are you feeling??    I can't wait to know if twins??  You must be going crazy?

I scanned 6 couples from woking last week.  5 had twins and 1 had singleton!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't worry Biglet, you're not alone!  I've got a mega muffin top too - very attractive, hehe!  By the way, can you remind me where you are in treatment?  When is your sister having her scan?  I think it must be soon.

Hi Tash, all that blood taken, you poor thing.  Don't work too hard at your class tonight.

Your buns look very yummy Sho.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams blimey thats a lot of twins i reckon kates are twins or triplets 

That means Mr R will be clamping down on putting 2 embies back then


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

OHHH  Triplets!!!  KTX will be a TITTY FAIRY!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beanie - I'm up-ing my Progynova to 6mg on Wednesday, which is the day lilsis has her baseline scan. She then starts her Menopur 450 ( hopefully) and comes down again next tuesday for the duration of the treatment with a view to ec on 24th, et 26th.

Fingers - poor you ith a bad head   I'm not capable of doing my job, but thats because I'm [email protected] - shall I go home?  

Sho - yummy  

Ktx - dd you and DH agree about which rooms to decorate, or are you waiting until tomorrow to see how many beanies are on board?? How many embies went back? 

WIldcats   

Emms -yeah right


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ive forgotton what I was going to say now DOH !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - your cakes look yummmmmmmie.  Could just eat a slice now  

Emma  - why have you me on your post   You can come anytime hun  

Piglet - muffin top, never heard of that impression before.  I'd go home now if I were you  

Babydreams, wow all those twins, so why isn't it us then    Hope MrR doesn't have a nervous break down now  

Beannie - plan to take it easy as its my first time...break me in gently and all that.  I even went badminton with dh yesterday morning too.

helly kerry, sorry you're stuck at work & feeling unwell


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - what time will you post tomorrow then, i reckon its twins too.  You'll be keeping us all in suspense.  

Where's myra


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

MYRA? WHERE ARE YOU

That should do it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I was trying to upload Sho's Cakes she emailed me but got you instead...sorry sho the file was too big   but see you managed it on the little ones   

Baby-Are you going to change your pic to little britain you could be the bitty man seen as you deal with scanning babies all day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whos the bitty man


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are some of the others. unfortuantely I am not as good a photographer as the lovely Wildcat so I haven't done them justice at all, but anyway.....



Struggling to sort out my website. Think I've done it!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh sho - they're fab...what flavours are they?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes I wonder where myra is!!!!

NVH- take it wasy when you've had so much nlood taken. I expect to have a couple of viles taken myself tomorrow. no where near as many as you though 

well Mr R's secretary has called. Laparoscopy is the 15th of Feb!!!!! come round quick. No nooky allowed after my next Af till the proceedure or Mr R will refuse to do it  so I will be having a fabulous Valentines night won't !


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

those ones are sponge, carrot or lemon drizzle. Choc ones are choc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok smartie pants, didn't know if it was just the icing that was choc or the whole cake    
I marble sponge would be nice too    I love lemon drizzle  
Great that you've got a date for your op...not long to go at all    They told me that crap about not having unprotected sex, but if I was pg on the day of the op then I would have been estatic.  Just make sure you squeeze it all out afterwards


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho I like the red and white ones they look really good,

The Chocolate ones look like chocolates rather than cakes are they very small or is it just misleading.

Babydreams wow 5 sets of twins how very exciting for you, how far gone where there 12 weeks ?? Tomorrow will be my 6 weeks and 1 day scan and I cannot wait to see what is happening down in my belly now.  I will be over the moon with one or two I am fine with either and I think what happens to others like Elly I have to just count myself lucky with what ever I am dealt with -- I had 2 embies transfered.

However I think I might faint at triplets  

Crumbs I can imagine Mr R getting really strict if he is getting lots and lots of multiples he still tried to persuade me to only have 1 at the time of ET as he said I had signed upto 2 and Rachel turned round and said to him that 2 was included in up to 2


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

my apt it at 8am and I then have the doctors at 9.30 so should be back to post about 10-10.30 I will make sure posting is the first thing I do so I dont keep you waiting too long I promise


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Ohhh how exciting good old Mr R   2 days before my b'day so hopefully that will mean good news for you    
I like lemon drizzle and carrot oh and chocolate so i will place an order but not with that icing   i love french fancies what icing is on them


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Radio one are taking the micky out of Jackie from CBB and comparing her to Marjorie Dawes from LB when she is talking to the indian lady and can't understand her its very funny they keep playing it so worth tunning into


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you'd better not keep us waiting, glad to know where your priorities lie  

Gill - hope everything went well for you today  

Piglet - I was on 4 tabs of progynova too.  I didn't have much s/e's from them so hope you'll be ok.  

Emma - you like any cake   whats wrong with the icing then  

Kate - some of us are working you know


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Working?    

For the record, I could eat all of Sho's cakes, icing an all  

Ktx - I'm all excited for you    

Why's Mr R getting pi$$ed off with multiples?  

NVH - I'm not too bad on them at the moment, thanks. I get a bit headachy from time to time but thats more because I'm getting in a tizz as the times going by, more than being on the tabs. I'll be taking 3.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-She is like Majorie isnt she ...eh come again  

Tash-I hate that thick nasty chalk like icing  

Piglet-multiples are born early and can be risky


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Most go to more or less full term though don't hey? A girl I know who sister donated to them, went over her dates with twins! Does Mr R do antenatal care?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think he looks after twin pg's at Frimley park   i know its weird how he is sooo against them but i suppose he knows as he probably has seen quite a lot, but loads of ladies on here have twins and are fine, i think he wants to cover his


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I must admit I don't like thick icing either    ask for marzipan it makes me vom....even the one on the french fancies are too much, but I like the cream cheese one    Isn't icing more for presentation purposes anyway  

Piglet - MrR just paranoid about the number of twins from IVF cause he see's so many of the difficulties that go with multiples, but ask anyone going through IVF and I bet the majority would say they would like twins.  I wish there were more people with twins on here ....where are these lucky women anyway


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

NVH - DH and I would like twins if we get lucky - not that we've got a spare room yet   I won't worry about that just yet though! 

Is there a twins thread? There is on BC, so I expect there is one, but I've never looked  

Just looked and found it right at the bottom of the first page as a sub board in Babydust


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - not sure about a twins thread on here, always been stuck on the ttc lark and never graduated further than that to the pregnancy boards  
I didn't know there was a twins one on BC


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I used to look at lots of different threads to learn as much as I could about all sorts that may not even affect us. It helped us decide how many embies to sign up for, if we get to et.  Its very interesting. KTX will need to know where it is so she can join it after tomorrow   As long as she doesn't abandon us here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off ladies


Kate-     for tomorrow hope its twins NOT triplets  

Will pop on when im home about 6ish


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I have replied to your e mail. just let me know what you want hun. i know you don't like the sugar paste icing. you like royal icing!!  remember!!

Kt they are all about the same size. Approx 3.5 inches square. Its hard to measure heart shaped things 

NVH- the chocolate ones are covered in chocolate icing or just covered in chocolate. Very rich.

I'm not allowed to advertise on here I got told off last time, but I just wanted you to know what I get up to all day  

pppssst if anyone like them in a certain way you can pm me!! ssshhhh

Yes its not long now til lap is out of the way!!! 
Really enjoying the period pain at the moment. going through the gripping twisting phase which is nice. It can't be that bad though I haven't taken anything for it yet!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

So sad to read Elly & Chris are having problems, so hope that the baby can hold on, how awful for them both, it has been such a bumpy ride for them since the start and then for this to happen is so terrible, love to all 3 of you  

Well my news, although feels quite insignificant really, all went well, had loads of large follies, so e/c booked for Wednesday, i am suffering with cramps now, especially left ovary as this is the one with the most one

Piglet, how did you get on this morning

Gill, hope that your scan went well also

Hi Emma, Nvh, Sho, Karen, Fingers, Beanie, will catch up with more personals when i have had a good read

Sho, well done on getting your date for your lap


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya Em...i'll be doing my karate chops  by the time you log on next  

Piglet - yeh I used to do that and I still do, but there comes a stage when you have information over load.  You should got to the voting room on here, there's some good stuff on there and also the egg donation section  

Sho - you advertising lady    seriously though, we all talk about our work so I don't see why you can't talk about what you do, and to be honest yours is far more interesting. I'll try and show my carrot cake on here when I know how to just to back you up    just don't mention the website ...shhhhhh but pm us instead


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - its all systems go for you then, good luck for weds    You'll be having ET on friday and then the 2ww     

Yeh are thoughts are all with Elly, Chris and BB....hope we get some good news from them


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

new home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80876.0

I'll be locking this thread in couple of minutes...

N x


----------

